#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  اغتيال السادات صور !!@@!!

## MQQN_TEARS



----------


## Abdou Basha

كم هو بشع الغدر..

----------


## مهرة

في جهنم وبئس المصير

----------


## بنت مصر

رحمه الله ورحم اموات المسلمين اجمعين

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> في جهنم وبئس المصير


 ::  انا اسف جدا لروئية هذا الرد و لكن ايه اللي عرفك انة في جهنم مش يمكن ربنا اعتبره شهيد 
و بعدين كل الناس اللي مسكولو السوطير و السكاكين ميفتكروش اي شىء كويس عملة هذا الرجل ( انا يكفيني حرب 73 )

وبعدين اذكرو محاسن موتاكم كدة ولا اية  :Confused:

----------


## مهرة

السلام عليكم 
ولكني يا اخ انا لا ءاسف لهذا الرد 
شهيد منين يعني 
انا اكتفي ان اقلك انه طغوت 
وربنا امرنا ان نكفر بالطاغوت في القرأن

وبعدين مين اللي قلك انه فيه حديث يقول اذكروا محاسن موتاكم 
اذكروا الفاجر بفجره حتي يتعظ الناس

----------


## ماما زوزو

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الله يرحم موتى المسلمين اجمعين*

----------


## ModyGmy

أللهم أرحمنى و أرحم عبادك المسلمينويقول المولى عز وجل فى كتابه الكريم

بســــــم الله الرحمن الرحيم
إقترب للناس حسابُهم و هم في غفلةً معرضون
صـــدق الله العظيم



... مع خالص تحياتى ...

_ModyGmy_

----------


## أحمد المليجي

> السلام عليكم 
> ولكني يا اخ انا لا ءاسف لهذا الرد 
> شهيد منين يعني 
> انا اكتفي ان اقلك انه طغوت 
> وربنا امرنا ان نكفر بالطاغوت في القرأن
> 
> وبعدين مين اللي قلك انه فيه حديث يقول اذكروا محاسن موتاكم 
> اذكروا الفاجر بفجره حتي يتعظ الناس


 
طب انا ذكرت شيء كويس لة يخليني احبه
طب ممكن تذكري شيء يخليني اكره و اقول علية طاغوت

----------


## العندليب الأسمر

اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين جميعا

----------


## الصاعق

على من يدعي أن أي إنسان ذهب إلى جهنم في عصرنا هذا أن يتقي الله فلا وحي بعد رسول الله والله أعلم بحال السادات الأن وإن كنت أدعو له بالرحمة والله سبحانه وتعالي وحده هو صاحب الحق في الحكم على مصير إنسان وليس أي منا مهما بلغ علمه طالما أن هذا الإنسان يقول بالشهادتين 
رحم الله رجل اخرج مصر من الهزيمة المذلة إلى انتصار اكتوبر واعني به السادات وكل جندي وفلاح وممرض شارك بجهده أو مصري تبرع بدمه

وما من دعوة دعا بها مسلم لأخيه إلا ودعت الملائكة له بمثله سواء خيراً أو شراً

----------


## fencer

الاخت مهرة
ليس من اخلاق الاسلام هذا الكلام الذي قلتيه في حق رجل هو في ذمة الله الان
اللهم ارحمنا من المتعصبين و المرددين لكلام غيرهم بدون علم.امين

----------


## أمة الله

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
مؤلمة طبعا الخيانة و الغدر فلقد غدر به و لمك احب هذا الرجل ذو العقلية الذكية و التواضع الجميل و لا أقول لكم انه فى جنة الخلد و لست مع من يقول جهنم و بئس المصير  ::  فلا احد منا يعرف حتى عن نفسه الى اين مصيره و لكن وجب علينا الدعاء له ليغفر له الله فلقد كان زعيم عربى مخلص للعروبة و لوطنه مصر و نادرا ما سنجد مثله على الأقل كان زمان الفلسطينين مرتاحين كتييييييييييييير عن دلوقت لو كانوا سمعوا كلامه و ماقالوش ادبهم عليه و اخيرا احب اقول حسابه عند ربه سواء بالجنه او بالنار ربنا يكفينا و يكفيكم الشر

أم نهال

----------


## مهرة

السلام عليكم 
اخ fencer  الله يسامحك 
الذي يقول الحق الان يصبح متشدد 
الذي لا يحيد عن الدين في شئ يصبح متعصب 

انا ساتكلم عن دين السادات 
اما تاريخه فاقراوا تاريخه جيدا الملئ 
اولا لم يحكم بما انزل الله 
هل شرع بحدالله 
يكفي مقولته لادين في السياسة ولا سياسة في الدين 
هل تعلمون ما معني هذه الجملة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ}

والرسول قال اذكروا محاسن موتاكم وليس محاسن الموتي والظالمون ليسوا من موتانا

{وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ }

{وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ} 

اكفي ان اقول لك انه قال عن اللبس الشرعي للمراة 

اتريدون ان تلبسوا بناتي الخيام 

اكفي ان اقول لك انه قال عن اللحية (عفن) 

قال علي سنة رسول الله عفن 

ولا اريد احدا ان يجادل في هذا الكلام 





الدين ليس فيه مجاملة لاحد 
ولا افتراء علي احد 

والله المستعان

----------


## بنت مصر

اختي العزيزة مهرة
فلتسمحي لي ان اقول لك ان كل هذه الادعاءات ليست كافية للحكم علي السادات الله أعلم بمصيره اهو في الجنة ام في النار
الله اعلم باللحظة الاخيرة قبل موته هل تاب وكان اطهر خلق الله حين وافته المنية ام كان ارذلهم .. لذلك لا يجب الخوض
في امور هي من المحظورات ... واسمحي لي اختي ارى في توقيعك مثال الاخت الملتزمة التى تدعو الي الجهاد ..
وكلامك هذا الذي تصرين على الصاقه بالرئيس الراحل مع وجود هذا التوقيع تحت اسمك انما هو اساءة لكل المسلمين .. فلتستغفري الله ولتدعي له بالرحمة حتى تستطيعي رد ما لن تستطيعي رده من مظلمة يوم القيامة
ولنتذكر جميعا قول الحبيب المصطفى (اذكروا محاسن موتاكم)


بسنت

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم 
> اخ fencer  الله يسامحك 
> الذي يقول الحق الان يصبح متشدد 
> الذي لا يحيد عن الدين في شئ يصبح متعصب 
> 
> انا ساتكلم عن دين السادات 
> اما تاريخه فاقراوا تاريخه جيدا الملئ 
> اولا لم يحكم بما انزل الله 
> هل شرع بحدالله 
> ...


الأخت العزيزة مهرة
أنا من أكثر الناس الذين لم يكن يعجبهم أنور السادات كحاكم
ولكن يا أختى العزيزة
أدعوك أن تترفقى قبل إصدار أى حكم بالكفر على أى إنسان قال لا إله إلا الله
فالجنة والنار ملك لله تعالى فهل يستطيع أى مخلوق أن ينازع الخالق فى حكمه وقضاءه؟
هل تعرفين قصة الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفى؟
وهل تعرفين ماذا قال حينما مات؟
وهل تعرفين ما هو تعليق عمر بن عبد العزيز على مقولة الحجاج؟
أرجو أن تراجعى هذه القصة ففيها كثير من العبر
وتحياتى لك ولكل من شارك فى هذا الموضوع

----------


## الصاعق

> ولا اريد احدا ان يجادل في هذا الكلام


حسناً يمكنك أن تجلسي وحدك وتقولي ما تشأين إن لم ترغبي في النقاش أما هذه العبارة فغير مقبولة بالمرة في منتدى النقاش هو موضوعه الأساسي وإن كنت غير قادرة على الدفاع عن أفكارك فهذا يخصك وحدك والذي ليس من حقك مطلقاً أن تحجري على حقوق الأخرين في أن ينتقدوا ما تقولين ويقولوا بغيره .

----------


## أمة الله

الأخت مهره السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته، 


أسمحى لى انا اوافق الأخت بنت مصر رأيها فلا ندرى ما هو مصير السادات بعد موته ربه اعلم به و بنا ، كما انه لا ندرى احقا قال هذا الكلام عن الحجاب و اللحية ام لا فلم نكن جالسين معه حين قال هذا الكلام و لم نكن معه حين كان يسجد لله حتى ندرىهل هو يسجد بقلبه و جميع جوارحه ام لا ، ما اقصده هو اننا لا نعرف ما فى نوايا الناس لذلك لا يجب ان نزكيه للنار و لا يجب ان نزكيه للجنه فالله سبحانه و تعالى اعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله و هو اعلم بمن اتقى لذلك ادعوك ان تدعى الله له بالمغفرة و يرحمنا جميعا يوم لا ظل إلا ظله 

و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
أختك ام نهال

----------


## مهرة

السلام عليكم




> حسناً يمكنك أن تجلسي وحدك وتقولي ما تشأين إن لم ترغبي في النقاش أما هذه العبارة فغير مقبولة بالمرة في منتدى النقاش هو موضوعه الأساسي وإن كنت غير قادرة على الدفاع عن أفكارك فهذا يخصك وحدك والذي ليس من حقك مطلقاً أن تحجري على حقوق الأخرين في أن ينتقدوا ما تقولين ويقولوا بغيره .


انا عندما قلت جانبه الديني قلت اشياء قالها وما حكم الدين فيها 
يبقي لا تحتمل ان يجادل فيها احد 

اما عندما اعبرعن وجهة نظري يبقي من حق اي احد ان ينتقدني وإلا ماكنتش رديت اول رد يعني 

اما بالنسبة للاخ احمد ناصر انا لا اعلم عن الحجاج الثقفي 
إلا ان قال الرسول فيه حديث 
عن اسماء بنت ابي بكر سمعت من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏يخرج من ‏ ‏ثقيف ‏ ‏كذابان الآخر منهما أشر من الأول وهو ‏ ‏مبير 
 يخرج من ثقيف رجلان كذاب ومبير  والمبير وهو حجاج الثقفي 

يا جماعة الدين معاملة 

يعني لا تقول واحد لم يقيم حد الله وغير من حال امة 
ونشر الفساد وزج المسلمين في المعتقلات 
إلي ما هنالك من تاريخه انا في غني عن ذكرها

 مثل احدهم قال اعمال كفرية وليس بكافر 
وهذا هو التلاعب بايات الله من اصحاب الاهواء 

لا تستهونون باشياء عند الله عظيمة وهو بها اعلم 
واردد واردد عدم حكمه بشريعة الله 
يبقي إيه الفرق بينه وبين الكافر 

اما الاخت بنت مصر ليس هناك دخل بين قولي الحق والدعوة إلي الجهاد 

يمكن يكون كلامي ده دعوة للتطهير البلاد من طوغيت الان وده في حد ذاته جهاد

----------


## حنـــــان

مش حاقول اني اعرف كل حاجه عن حياة السادات... لكن اقدر اقول ان تكفير المسلم حرام... لا السادات ولا ناصر كانوا كاملين، لكن ده مايخلهمش كفره... أكيد كل حاكم أو ولي أمر بيغلط أو بيظلم... والله يسامحهم.

----------


## الصاعق

الأخت مهرة 
الفكر التكفيري موجود من أيام الخوارج وظهر حديثاً على يد المتطرفين وجماعاتهم من أمثال التكفير والهجرة والجماعة الإسلامية والجهاد وهذا الفكر يعتمد على تفسير متطرف للدين لذا يجب علينا الحرص عند تناول هذا الموضوع عظيم الخطر. وعلى هذا وطالما انك تستنتجين بناء على استدلال بالأصول الشرعية فالاستدلال قد يكون خاطئ بصرف النظر عن العالم الذي نقلتي عنه فالقاعدة هي أنه كل من بعد المعصوم صلى الله عليه وسلم يؤخذ منه ويرد عليه وبهذا ليس من حقك ان تصادري حق أي عضو في النقاش حتى لو كان ما توردينه هو فتوى ولعلك تلاحظي ان علماء المسلمين قد يختلفون في فتواهم بشكل كبير في نفس الموضوع 

بالمناسبة ما ذكرتيه عن تفسير الحديث الخاص بثقيف هو استنتاج لبعض العلماء فلا يستطيع احدهم ان يقسم ان الحجاج هو المقصود 
وحتى لا نعود لهذه النقطة مرة أخرى فمن حقك أن تطرحي افكارك او تنقلي افكار تظنيها صحيحة ومن حق كل عضو مناقشتك ونقدك 

ارق تحياتي

----------


## osha

لا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
الأخت الفاضلة مهرة،مع كامل احترامي لغيرتك على الدين الحنيف اود أن أسألك سؤال؟هل انت على يقين أن السادات قبيل موته لم يستغفر الله على ذنوبه؟هل قبل الله توبته؟هل تضمنين لنفسك حسن الخاتمة؟هل تضمنين من يدعو لك  ويستغفر لك بعد موتك؟
هذه من الغيبيات حيث المنطقة المحظور علينا كعباد الخوض فيها
السادات بين يدي الله وليس من حقنا كعباد ان نملي على الله ـاستغفر الله العظيم ـ اين يسكنه....
فقط الدعاء لأموات المسلمين جميعا ولسوف يناله الدعاء اذا صح اسلامه
الأخ أحمد ناصر ، في انتظار قصة الحجاج جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد ناصر

> السلام عليكم
> اما بالنسبة للاخ احمد ناصر انا لا اعلم عن الحجاج الثقفي 
> إلا ان قال الرسول فيه حديث 
> عن اسماء بنت ابي بكر سمعت من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏يخرج من ‏ ‏ثقيف ‏ ‏كذابان الآخر منهما أشر من الأول وهو ‏ ‏مبير 
>  يخرج من ثقيف رجلان كذاب ومبير  والمبير وهو حجاج الثقفي


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختى العزيزة
دعا الحجاج حين موته قائلا رب إغفر لى فإنهم لا يريدونك أن تغفر لى
وحينما بلغ عمربن عبدالعزيز ذلك تبسم قائلا فعلها الحجاج
كلنا نقول لا إله إلا الله
والله فقط هو الذى يتقبلها ممن يشاء
أقول قولى هذا وأستغفر الله لى ولك وللسادات وللمسلمين أجمعين
 ::

----------


## مهرة

السلام عليكم 

اللي دخل جماعة التكفير والهجرة دلوقتي 
جماعة التكفير والهجرة نحن ضدهم تماما 
لانهم كفروا الشعب لانه ظالم 
واحنا ضد هذه الفكرة تماما 
لان لا تثريب علي العامة 
وحتي انهم كفروا عبدالله عزام 
والشيخ اسامة بن لادن 

وقد يكون استدلالي خطا في إيه يعني انا استدللت بالقران 

اما الفتوة لو كنت قراتها انا استدللت بها لاني ضدها وذكرتها كمثال من يقول علي الحكام بيعملوا اعمال كفرية ولكنه ليس بكافر وهذا تلاعب بايات الله 

واظن انا قلت ان اي حد ممكن يجادلني في وجهة نظري إنما في استدلالي بالقران فلا 


ماشي عند الاختلاف بالنسبة للعلماء نرجع للكتاب والسنة  
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
{فإن تنزعتم في شئ فردوه إلي الله والرسول} 
صدق الله العظيم 

ومحدش يعني قال عن السادات يعني هو كان بيحكم بما انزل الله ولا لأ 
ياريت يعني ردكم في النقطة ديه 

اما بالنسبة للحجاج ليس من تفسير العلماء ولكن 
وقال الإمام أحمد: حدثنا إسحاق بن يوسف ثنا عوف، عن أبي الصديق الناجي أن الحجاج دخل على أسماء بنت أبي بكر بعدما قتل ابنها عبد الله فقال: إن ابنك ألحد في هذا البيت، وإن الله أذاقه من عذاب أليم، وفعل به وفعل. فقالت: كذبت، كان برا بوالديه، صواما قواما، والله لقد أخبرنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه يخرج من ثقيف كذابان؛ الآخر منهما شر من الأول، وهو مبير. ورواه أبو يعلى، عن وهب بن بقية، عن خالد، عن عوف، عن أبي الصديق. قال: بلغني أن الحجاج دخل على أسماء... فذكر مثله. وقال أبو يعلى: ثنا زهير، ثنا جرير عن يزيد بن أبي زياد، عن قيس بن الأحنف، عن أسماء بنت أبي بكر قالت: سمعت رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم نهى عن المثلة وسمعته يقول: يخرج من ثقيف رجلان كذاب ومبير  قالت: فقلت للحجاج: أما الكذاب فقد رأيناه، وأما المبير فأنت هو يا حجاج

----------


## احمد سيد

رحم الله السادات 
لو كان العرب اتبعوا السادات ايام عصره كانت اغلب المشكلات التى نحن فيها الان قد تبدلت وتغيرت وحلت على الوجه الاكمل نقول ايه رحم الله السادات وعافا صدام حسين لانه قلبنا طيب والراجل فى محنه

----------


## ام المصريين

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله:
اختى الفاضلة . ارى انه ليس من الداعى وفى هذا الوقت بالذات السب فى شخصية انور الساداتفهو وكما قال لكى اصدقاء المنتدى فى ذمة الله ولا يحق لمسلم مهما كان ان يكفره او يحكم على درجة ايمانه .
هذا بالاضافة الى انى اختلف معكى فى الحكم على شخصية انور السادات ويكفينى سؤال واحد لكى  ماذا لو كان انور السادات حى يرزق اليوم؟؟؟؟
هل لاسرائيل ان تفعل ما تفعله اليوم؟؟؟
هل لامريكا الهيمنة والجبروت الذى هى عليه الآن؟؟؟
هل كان وضع مصر على ما هى عليهمن اوضاع اقتصادية متردية مثل الآن؟؟؟
هل وهل وهل       .................وكثير من الاسئلة التى لا اجابة لها الا لا 
رجاء لا داعى من التشدد فى الحكم على الاموات واذكروا محاسن موتاكم وصدقينى يا اختى الفاضلة كل ما اطالع نشرات الاخبار وما بها من مآسى اتحسر واقرأ الفاتحة لاثنين  ....تدرى من هم؟؟!!

                  جمال عبد الناصر     وانور السادات :Frown:

----------


## الصاعق

الأخت مهرة قامت بالاعتراض على ذكر جماعة التكفير والهجرة ولم تعترض على الجماعات التي تقول بتكفير الحكومة 
الفكر التكفيري بجملته مرفوض يا أخت مهرة وكان هذا معنى كلامي والدليل على خطاء ما ذهبت إليه الجماعات التكفيرية مثل الجهاد والجماعة الإسلامية رفضهم للحوار وقبامهم بقتل المسلمين الموحدين مثل عملية الجهاد بتفجير السفارة المصرية بباكستان مثلاً وقتل المصريين فيها وعلى هذا فهذا الفكر المنحرف والمريض والمتطرف ( الإرهابي إن لم يكن كلامي واضح ) مرفوض جملة وتفصيلاً ومن لا عقل له لا نأخذ باستدلالاته الشرعية والفقهية بعد أن استباح دماء المسلمين ( ولا تنسي سرقة محلات الذهب اللملوكة للأقباط كمصدر من مصادر التمويل ) فهذه الفئات الضالة في النهاية هي عصابات هدفها الاستيلاء على الحكم ليس إلا ومقابل فتاويهم المريضة يوجد عشرات الفتاوى لعلماء تقول بالعكس بل ذهب العلماء من زمن الخلفاء أن طاعة ولي الأمر واجبة ما لم ينهى عن الصلاة . وعليه فرجاء لا تعتبري هذه الأراء صحيحة لا تقبل الجدل وأطالبك بقرأة كل وجهات النظر الأخرى . 

أرق تحياتي

----------


## توتة

أخواني وأختي مهرة بالذات

انا واحده من الناس اللي أهلي بيحبوا السادات جدا 
وأمي وأبويا كانوا موجودين وقت حكم عبد الناصر والسادات وبيحبوهم جدا 
أمي لحد هذا الوقت لما تيجي سيرة جنازه عبد الناصر والسادات بتعيط ومتهيألي مش ممكن كل الناس اللي بنشوفهم في التلفزيون  في الجنازه عبد الناصر بذات تقول ان الناس ديه كلها كانت بتكره او أنه راجل وحش أو او أو 
لو سألتي اي حد من الناس اللي عاصروا اي حد من هذه الابطال هيقولوا كانوا رجاله حقا يكفي أنهم خلصونا من اليهود 
وزي ما ماما وبابا بيقولولي أن لو الفلسطنين سمعوا كلام السادات سعتها كان حالهم أحسن من كده الاف المرات 
بس القدر
بصي ياختي مهرة كلامك ممكن يكون في شئ من الصح بس مينفعش نتكلم كده عن راجل عمل كتير علشان مصر ومصر ديه مين مصر ديه اللي كان ممكن نكون دلوقتي زي الفلسطنين والعراق لولا فضل حكمة هذا الرجل العظيم اللي خلصنا من اليهود الخنازير أحنا جزء من المجتمع الاسلامي هو خلص جزء من هذا المجتمع من زل اليهود والامريكان
واللي مات مات خلاص ندعيلوه بالمغفرة 
يعني أنتي معملتيش حاجه وحشه خالص في حياتك اكيد في حاجه ولو بسيطه هينفع بقي حد يفتكرهالك بعد متموتي ويدعي عليكي وأنتي بتكوني في أشد حاجه للدعاء وقتها 
أنا مدرستي في المسجد عمرها معلمتني ان أدعي علي الاموات وهما مؤمنين بالله حتي ولو ظاهرا وأنا معرفش باطنه إيه 
وبعدين هو في دار الحق وأحنا في دار الباطل أدعيلوه بالمغفرة يأختي خليكي دايما سباقه بالخير 
أمال كنت هتعملي إيه لو كان حاكم مثل صدام حسين واللي بنسمعه عنه من اهلنا واللي عصروه في العراق نفسها ومع ذلك الواحد بيدعيله بالهدايه والمغفرة له مش بندعي عليه
معلش انا طولت جدا
ربنا يرحم جميع اموات المسلمين

----------


## أحمد ناصر

أختى العزيزة مهرة
ليس هناك أجمل من أن يكون الإنسان قريب من ربه
أو على الأقل أن يحاول جاهدا ما إستطاع أن يكون كذلك
وأنا عندما أقرأ كلامك فإننى أقرأه وأنا فى نيتى أن أوافق عليه فى المقام الأول
وأقوم بالتفكير فى ما لم أقتنع به أكثر من مرة حتى أطمئن إلى الرأى الأصوب بغض النظر عن كونه رأيك أو رأيى أو رأى أى من السادة الأعضاء بالمنتدى
لكننى لا أقوم أبدا برفض كلامك كمبدأ..أو أن أدافع عن وجهة نظرى بإستماتة
وأنا لا أشك لحظة فى تدينك وغيرتك على دينك
ولكننى أهمس فى أذنك يا أختاه بشيئين
الإستدلال بآيات القرآن يستلزم المعرفة بأسباب النزول ويحتاج إلى علم ودراسة
أى إنسان قال لا إله إلا الله لا تقولى عنه أبدا بأنه من الكافرين ولو كان السادات أو الحجاج أو أى شخص آخر..لأنه من رمى مسلما بالكفر أو الفسوق إرتدت عليه إن لم يكن كذلك..والسلام عليك ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## مهرة

السلام عليكم 

اولا يا اخ الصاعق ما تقصده عن الجماعة الاسلامية المصرية 
حتي هي اعتزرت عن 20 سنة ماضية 
طبعا نحن ضد سرقة المحلات وإلي ماهنالك من عمليات تمويلهم 
واعتزروا عن ماضيهم واصدروا كتاب 
وقالوا يحق ان نتبع ولي الامر لو كان طاغية 
وهذا مخالف للشريعة 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{وقد امروا ان يكفروا به} 
صدق الله العظيم 
انما نحن مع المنهج الجهادي الذي عليه السلفية 
وركز علي كلمة المنهج وليس العقيدة لان عقيدتهم هي الإيمان 
وفكرهم هو فكر الاسلام 

اما يا اخي مسالة تكفير الحكومة فكل الحكومات الموجودة الان هي مرتدة لا فصال 
مرتدة لانها لم تحكم بما انزل الله 
مرتدة لانها تولت الكفار 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{ تري كثيرا منهم يتولون الذين كفروا لبئس ما قدمت لهم انفسهم ان سخط الله عليهم وفي العذاب هم خالدون ولو كانوا يؤمنون بالله والنبي وما انزل الله }
صدق الله العظيم 
مرتدة لانها حاربت دين الله 
الوقت الان ما يحدث فيه مثل بداية الدعوة الاسلامية الدين محارب ومن تمسك بدينه بلي منهم
تجد الشيوخ الان الذين يقولون كلمة حق او يدعو الناس مراقبين وكل يوم في امن....الدو...
وكم تجد الشباب المسلمين في المعتقلات لمجرد إطلاقهم لحيتهم ويروح عمرهم في المعتقلات 
مرتدة لانها اعانت الكفار علي قتل المسلمين في العراق 
عن طريق عبور قناة ..السويس
مرتدة لانها اوجدت القواعد العسكريه في بلاد المسلمين 
ذي الامير سلطان في السعوديه او العديد في قطر او كيرو...ست غرب القاهرة 
مرتدة لانها ارسلت خبراء للتحقيق مع اخواننا في جوانتاناموا وعلي مسمع من الجميع وباعتراف من الامريكان
مرتدون لانهم منعوا الشباب من الجهاد 
مرتدون لانهم احلوا شرع الكفار والاحكام الوضعية محل شرع الله القانون (الفرنسي)
مرتدون لانهم اخرجوا العري للشباب وقالوا علية الابداع والفن وكان الفن في إغراق الشباب 
فكم تجد الان القنوات الاباحية 
والله الواحد اما يسمع شاب مات علي زنا اواغتصاب فتاة او علي الخمر او في مكان موبق او علي عدم الصلاة بيزعل علي الشباب ده اللي بيحبط عمله عند ربه
من كان بامكانه ان يمنع ذلك غير الراعي 
كل راع مسئول عن رعيته 
يعني هياخذ ذنب كل الناس اللي ماتوا علي فاحشه وكان في إمكانه ان يصوبهم 

تعرفوا ان كان فيه رواية ان ايام الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم ان كان رجل يمشي ويقول شعر وغزل في الفتيات فامره الرسول ان يكف ولكنه ابي فامر الرسول ان يقتل 
يعني نتخيل الرسول لو كان موجود الان يبقي مين ولا مين ولا مين إلي هيقتل 
نسال الله لهم الهداية فكم اغرقوا شبابنا وفتايتنا 
يعني مهما قلت عن كفر الحكام لن يكفيني حتي غدا 

اما الاخ احمد ناصر وعليك السلام اخي الكريم 
انا عايزة اوصلك فكرة ان تكفير الحكام امر لا فصال فيه 
بل تبشرهم بالنار اخي 
تعرف ان من اركان التوحيد الكفر بالطاغوت 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{فمن يكفر بالطاغوت ويؤمن بالله فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقي } 
صدق الله العظيم 
القاعدة يا اخي واضحة 
من اظهر لنا الكفر بغير مانع شرعي اظهرنا له التكفير 
ولعلي سوف ادرج لكم رابط في حدود التكفير 


اما الاخت توتة اضحك الله سنك
عندما يا اختي اعمل شئ سيؤذيني انا ويكون بيني وبين ربي ونسال الله الثبات
اما عندما اكون راعية ومسؤلة عن حال امة فيجب التكلم في ذلك 
وفيه حديث عن الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم 
اذكروا الفاجر حتي يحضره الناس 
وبلاش يا اختي نتكلم عن جمال عبد الناصر 
الناس غلابة مش عارفة حاجة بيضللوهم بالاعلام المزيف 
بلاش نفضحه بلاش اللي قتل المسلمين بالكوم ودفنهم احياء 
يعني من الاخر محدش جيه علي مصر عدل 
يا جماعة عايزة اقلكم يجب ان نتامل ايات الله جيدا جيدا والسنة  

والسلام عليكم

----------


## الاسكندرانى

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مع انى انا مش من مؤيدين 
بس الله يرحمه ويغفر له

----------


## بنت مصر

> نحن ضدهم تماما 
> لانهم كفروا الشعب لانه ظالم 
> واحنا ضد هذه الفكرة تماما 
> لان لا تثريب علي العامة


انتو مين؟

----------


## fencer

فعلا انتم مين و لماذا الاسلوب الهجومي المنفر دائما عند الرغبة في قول شئ 
ادع الى سبيل ربك بالحكمة و الموعظة الحسنة
و لا تكون الدعوة و الموعظة باظهار العلم و الاستخفاف بالاخرين لذلك هناك دعاة و مرشدين و هناك منفرين

----------


## مهرة

السلام عليكم 
إحنا الميلامين جامد ومتين 

والله انا قلت اما اكتب نحن هتقولوا جماعة او تلمحوا 
ولكن انا اتكلم بصفة افراد نفس فكري وهتلاقوهم في منتديات جهادية كتير

----------


## MQQN_TEARS

انا شايف ان اسلوب الحوار كده يبقى مش صح اصل اللى انا اعرفه انى لما اتكلم مع حد و هو يتناقش معايا لازم احترمه و هو يحترمى و يكون الاحترام هو سيد الكلام لكن ان انا ابقى بتكلم بجد سواء كنت انا او اى حد من اخواتنا هنا فى المنتدى و ترد الاخت مهره و تقولك احنا الميلامين و جامد و متين و مش عارف ايه يبقى يا ريت معدناش نتكلم فى الموضوع ده

----------


## nonaz

في حديث ارجو من احدكم مساعدتي في البحث عنه

معناه بيدور حول ان المسلم طالما دخل في ذمة الله ملناش ان نخوض في سيرته

حاجة تانية ان فعلا المصريين مش بيتغييروا و كل واحد عاجبه دماغة و الباقي كفرة او جهلة او اغبياء

سبحان الله فعلا و مثال علي كده واحد ماشي في حملة ضد احمد الفيشاوي و بيدافع عن هند الحناوي ( انا لا مع ده ولا دي دول حسابهم عند ربنا )
لكن الغريب ان هو بيقول ام الفيشاوي صايع و فاجر في الوقت الي هو نفسه بيعترف انه بيزني يعني حتي مش يسكت لا ده قالها  بس صراحة راجل محترم بيقول ان مش بتوصل انها تحمل منه
يعني بجد منطق غريب كل واحد عامل مصيبة و بلاوي لكن مش شايف غير بلاوي غيرة


انما هو ملاك من السما 

تاني حاجة الحديث بتاع الكلام عن الفاجر ده حديث ضعيف من احاديث الامام البيهيقي
يعني مش حديث صحيح
يعني ممكن يكون اساسا موضوع مش حديث عن الرسول عليه الصلاة و السلام فعلا

يا ريت زي ما بيقعدوا يفتوا و يجيبوا في سيرة الناس خصوصا الي بين يدي الله سبحانه و تعالي

يفتكروا ان من حسن اخلاق المرء تركه ما لا يعنيه
و ان فليقل خيرا او ليصمت

----------


## مهرة

السلام عليكم 

انا اسفة فعلا لهذا الرد وهو إحنا الميلامين 

لكن الاخوة استفزوني بسؤالهم انتم مين وكاننا نكرة 

ويؤسفني ايضا ان انسحب من هذا المنتدي بل الموقع بلا رجعة 

والسلام عليكم

----------


## الصاعق

لقد اوجزت سابقاً 
الفكر التفكيري فكر متطرف ووغير متزن ولا تهمنا استدلالاته الفقهية بالأساس
وارجو أن ننعود إلى أصل الموضوع وهو الرئيس السادات رحمه الله

----------


## الشيطان

يا اخت مهره الطاغوت اللي انت بتقولي عليه لولاه بعد ربنا طبعا كنا لغايه دلوقتي حنكون تحت رحمه اليهود و يتعمل فينا اللي بيتعمل في الفلسطنيين دلوقتي 

              و اذكروا محاسن موتاكم و السادات له محاسن كتير محدش ينكرها

----------


## بنت مصر

نعم ومرحبا بالاعتدال ولا ومليون لا لاصحاب الفكر المتطرف

الحمد لله على نعمة العقل 
ودمتم

----------


## Abdou Basha

حتى لو كان هنالك مشكلة مع شخص ما ..
..
المؤمن لا يشمت بمصيبة..

----------


## حموش 2

فعلاً رحمة الله عليه
فهو بحق يستحق الرحمة

----------


## egy_shery

> انا شايف ان اسلوب الحوار كده يبقى مش صح اصل اللى انا اعرفه انى لما اتكلم مع حد و هو يتناقش معايا لازم احترمه و هو يحترمى و يكون الاحترام هو سيد الكلام لكن ان انا ابقى بتكلم بجد سواء كنت انا او اى حد من اخواتنا هنا فى المنتدى و ترد الاخت مهره و تقولك احنا الميلامين و جامد و متين و مش عارف ايه يبقى يا ريت معدناش نتكلم فى الموضوع ده


إخواني
لا داعي لتصعيد الحوار بهذا الشكل ، ومن الأفضل أن نبقي أصدقاء علي ساحة للحوار ، وأن نسمح بقلبل من المزاح الذي لا يحمل أي عيب أو إستخفاف وقد يفرضه الموقف ، وأن يكون الحوار حرا ، وأن نعتمد مبدأ (رأي غيري خطأ يحتمل الصواب ، ورأيي صواب يحتمل الخطأ) ،الأمور كلها نسبية ، ويجب أن تكون كذلك.
الأخت مهرة محقة في كثير من أقوالها وتفسيراتها لها عمق شرعي لا يستهان به ، وإن خرجت من المنتدي فعلا فهي خسارة ، رغم إعتراضي علي فكرة الدعوة الي النار ، فالجنة والنار ليست ملكا لأحد يفتي بلا علم ليقول هدا من أهل الجنة وذلك من أهل النار ، وعدم الخوض في هدا الموضوع أفضل.
ثم لماذا حصر الكلام علي السادات وقد أفضي الي ربه (قال فما بال القرون الأولي - قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسي) فكل شيئ لديه سبحانه مكتوب ومسجل ، وقد نحتمل بذلك وزرا بالخوض فيما لا نعلم من أمور الغيب .. أليس رئيسنا الحالي الذي يطالبنا بتجديد الحكم له ولأبنائه وربما لأحفاده كأننا عبيد في عزبة سعادته؟؟ ألا ينطبق عليه ما وصفته الأخت مهرة من دواعي الحكم بالردة ..

(فكل الحكومات الموجودة الان هي مرتدة لا فصال 
مرتدة لانها لم تحكم بما انزل الله 
مرتدة لانها تولت الكفار 
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
{ تري كثيرا منهم يتولون الذين كفروا لبئس ما قدمت لهم انفسهم ان سخط الله عليهم وفي العذاب هم خالدون ولو كانوا يؤمنون بالله والنبي وما انزل الله }
صدق الله العظيم 
مرتدة لانها حاربت دين الله 
الوقت الان ما يحدث فيه مثل بداية الدعوة الاسلامية الدين محارب ومن تمسك بدينه بلي منهم
تجد الشيوخ الان الذين يقولون كلمة حق او يدعو الناس مراقبين وكل يوم في امن....الدو...
وكم تجد الشباب المسلمين في المعتقلات لمجرد إطلاقهم لحيتهم ويروح عمرهم في المعتقلات 
مرتدة لانها اعانت الكفار علي قتل المسلمين في العراق 
عن طريق عبور قناة ..السويس
مرتدة لانها اوجدت القواعد العسكريه في بلاد المسلمين 
ذي الامير سلطان في السعوديه او العديد في قطر او كيرو...ست غرب القاهرة 
مرتدة لانها ارسلت خبراء للتحقيق مع اخواننا في جوانتاناموا وعلي مسمع من الجميع وباعتراف من الامريكان
مرتدون لانهم منعوا الشباب من الجهاد 
مرتدون لانهم احلوا شرع الكفار والاحكام الوضعية محل شرع الله القانون (الفرنسي)
مرتدون لانهم اخرجوا العري للشباب وقالوا علية الابداع والفن وكان الفن في إغراق الشباب 
فكم تجد الان القنوات الاباحية )
..
أعود فأحيي الأخت مهرة ، وأطلب من الجميع (بما فيهم مهرة) القراءة الجيدة لردود بعضنا البعض وعدم الوقوف بجمود عند فكرة تمتلكنا.
شكرا للجميع.

----------


## أمة الله

أنا مع الأخ شريف و احب أقول لللأخت مهره ان السادات الله يرحمه مات كان شيطان بأه او ملاك دخل الجنه او دخل النار مش احنا اللى هانحاسبه و ربنا اعلم به و بينا ، احنا كمسلمين مالناش الا ان نقول اللهم اغفر له و للمؤمنين و المؤمنات ، و فعلا اغلب حكوماتنا الأن لا تحكم بما انزل الله و هو انا لما اتقدم لوظيفة فى جريده محترمه و يرفضونى لأنى محجبه على الرغم من اعترافهم و كلامهم لى بالنص الواحد انت دماغك حلوة و تفكيرك متفتح و كمان تقديراتك عاليه امال محجبه ليه و كأن المحجبه دى اتقفل على دماغها خلاص لا هى بتفكر و لا بتعرف تشتغل و لا بتعمل اى حاجه عدله فى حياتها و كأ، الحجاب ده انا اخترعته مش امر آلهى ذى الصلاة يبقى احنا حكومه مسلمه، و على الرغم من كده انا لسه محجبه بل و ملتزمه بالحجاب الشرعى و انا فى وظيفه قيمه و محترمه جدا ، غرضى اقول و اذا كانت الحكومه من اولها لأخرها مرتده ده مش هيضروا الا هم يعنى يوم القيمة ربنا مش هيحاسبهم هل حكموا بما انزل الله و لا لأ ، و اللى يحب يحافظ على دينه كما انزله الله يقدر يحافظ عليه و مش مهم اللى حواليه بيعملوا ايه و لا رأيهم ايه 
و انت كفتاه مسلمه ملتزمه كما الاحظ فى كتاباتك ارجوك ان لا تطلقى على السادات اسم الطاغوت لأن لا يوجد بشر طاغوت وحده فقط هو ابليس الطاغوت و ادعى له بالرحمة حتى لو كنت متأكده انه عاصى لله عسى ربنا يرحمه و يرسل لنا من يدعو لنا بالرحمة فالدعاء واجب من المسلم الى المسلم
اللهم انى اعوز بك من شر نفسى و من شر كل دابة انت اخذ بناصيتها ان ربى على صراط مستقيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
أم نهال

----------


## الصاعق

انا يا جماعة باختصار موقفي اني مع تطبيق الشريعة وضد التكفير فكر التكفير صعب جداً واعتبره بوابةالفتن فعبر هذا الفكر استحلت اطياف مختلفة من الجماعات دماء من يشهدون بأن لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

----------


## MQQN_TEARS

اللهم ارحمه و اغفر له

----------


## rajaab

الخونه والعملاء  لا رحمه عليهم، والسادات عميل ـ الله لا يرحمه - جهنم وبئس المصيرـ

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> الخونه والعملاء لا رحمه عليهم، والسادات عميل ـ الله لا يرحمه - جهنم وبئس المصيرـ


اذا كان ما تفوهت به فى حق السادات رحمة الله عليه جائزا ويصح فاسمح لى ايضا أن اقولها لك بملء شدقى



الله لا يرحمك أنت ايضا



اما اذا كان لا يجوز أو يصح فادعو لك 




اللهم أغفر له وسامحه بحق رحمتك التى وسعت كل شئ... وستسع باذنك السادات ايضا

----------


## rajaab

نعم ،إذا كنت عميل وخائن ،نعم الله لا يرحمني ،ولكن السادات أظهر العماله والخيانه  ،فلا شك في ذلك

----------


## راندا رأفت

*MQQN_TEARS جزيل الشكر على الصور*
*ما أعجبني هو أني لم أرى صور اغتيال السادات من قبل* 
*فشكرا لك جدا على نقلها*
*خالص تحيتي*
 ::

----------


## nasa egypt

أذكرو محاسن موتاكم 
هذا كل ما استطيع ان اقول

----------


## الصاعق

> الخونه والعملاء لا رحمه عليهم، والسادات عميل ـ الله لا يرحمه - جهنم وبئس المصيرـ


انا سعيد بظهور نبي جديد يوحى إليه ويعلم مصير المسلمين بعد موتهم 

اكتب في توقيعك ايها الأخ الكريم مستقبلاً رجب عليه السلام 

وإن كنت لا تدعي النبوة فاغلق فمك ولا تتفوه بما لا يجروء اي انسان على ان يدعيه فالسادات في عدل الله الأن ولعله يكون في الجنة ولعلي انا وانت نكون في النار وما اقل علمنا .

----------


## rajaab

شر البليه ما يضحك
افعال الرجل تدل عليه ،فماذا بعد الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله؟وماذا بعد التأمر على الإسلام المسلمين؟وماذا بعد الاعتراف بإسرائيل؟فهذه الافكار لا تحتاج بأن يكون الشخص نبي حتى يقولها.فإنها تعبير عن واقع.وإذا اردت التقاش البناء فحياك الله،اما غير ذلك فليس مقبول واغلق فمك الى الابد.

----------


## عصفور الشعر

> شر البليه ما يضحك
> افعال الرجل تدل عليه ،فماذا بعد الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله؟وماذا بعد التأمر على الإسلام المسلمين؟وماذا بعد الاعتراف بإسرائيل؟فهذه الافكار لا تحتاج بأن يكون الشخص نبي حتى يقولها.فإنها تعبير عن واقع.وإذا اردت التقاش البناء فحياك الله،اما غير ذلك فليس مقبول واغلق فمك الى الابد.


أخوانى فى الله من هم ثقات القوم ..من هم متفقهين فى الدين أكثر منى..أنى أرى مشروع*(((بشندى أخر)))* يلوح فى أفق المنتدى ...فهل من منقذ لهذا المسكين  قبل أن يتحول الى قنبله بشريه تنفجر فى مجتمعنا وقد يكون أحد منا ضمن الضحايا هذه المره

أرجووووووووووووووووووووكم أرجووووووووووووووووووووكم رفقا به..فمن الواضح ان هنا بعض الافكار المتطرفه قد سيطرت على عقله وستودى به حتما الى هاوية التطرف ان لم يكن قد زلت قدمه فيها فعلا.............


أرجوووووووووووووكم ثانية ..أرجوكم رفقا به..فمن الواضح أنه يؤمن بما يقول بحيث يصعب  زعزعة و زحزحة تلك الافكار من مركز تفكيره.....صبرا جميلا عليه وأعتقد ان الهجوم عليه لن يعود علينا الا بتشبثه بفكره وعقيدته 


أخوانى فى الله (((*أسد....الصاعق......عاطف هلال.......عبده باشا ...الصعيدى......يراع.......و....و,,,,,و,,,* وكل من يملكون ناصية التفقه فى الدين وأعتذر لمن نسيت اسمائهم... ولكنها دعوه عامه منى الى كل عقل مستنير وفكر راجح ان يواجه فكر ((رجب)) فمن يعلم فقد يكتب لنا الله ان نثنيه عما هو ماض فيه من طريق محفوف بالخطار........



لا تعاندوه ..لا تجادلوه..فقط ..حاولوا أن تجعلوه ينضح أكثر واكثر بما فى رأسه من أفكار ومعتقدات....حتى يسهل  علاجه بعد ذلك.........



كنت أتمنى مشاركتكم فى تلك العمليه الجراحيه لاستئصال فكر التطرف التى تسرطن بعقله.. ولكنى  ساكتفى بدور  قارع الطبول الذى أعلن قيام المواجهه بين الفكر المتطرف والفكر المتفقه الدارس المستنير



سامحنا الله جميعا


عصفور الشعر توت

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*معلش أنا هتكلم بعيد عن الموضوع ..   

أنا ليا تعليق على توقيع الأخت مهره ..

أنا شايف إنه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى لإنه فيه إعلان عن مواقع أخرى و ده ممنوع ..

فياريت أختى الكريمه تقومي بتعديله .. 

و تقبلوا جميعاً تحياتي.... * 

.

----------


## R17E

رجب 

سوف أعود لك .... و للسادات .... و لحزب التحرير

يمكنك العودة لهذا الرابط ... حتي أعود 


http://saaid.net/feraq/mthahb/18.htm


رحم الله أموات المسلمين ... و رحم الله السادات ...

----------


## أخ فى الله

اللهم اغفر له وارحمه فقد كان مسلما مهما كان
ولا أظن أنه يجب علينا أن نغتابه بهذا الشكل فقد كان يمثلنا فى يوم من الأيام سواء أقررنا بهذا أم أبيناه فقد كان واقعا وما يجب علينا الآن هو الدعوة له بالمغفرة فقط لا غير وأن نفرغ من الماضى وننظر للمستقبل
فماأضر بنا وأرجعنا للوراء مئات الأعوام هو أننا ظللنا نتشدق بالماضى العريق حتى وجدنا المستقبل المظلم يطل علينا برأسه البشعة ويظللنا بأجنحته الكالحة السواد
فالأحرى بنا أن ننظر إلى حالنا نحن مع الله بدلا من النظر إلى الآخرين واغتيابهم والنظر إليهم بعيون التشفى 
وأنا شخصيا لم أعلم شيئا مما ذكر عنه فى هذا الموضوع ولكن يكفينا عبقريتة الحربية والسياسية ويكفى أنه كان أحد الجنود الذين ساهموا فى صنع انتصار للإسلام والمسلمون
يكفى أنه الوحيد حتى الآن الذى أقلق مضاجع اليهود والأمريكان 
وأنا لا أرى أنه كان سبب وكسة الإسلام بهذا الشكل كما صورتوه وخصوصا الأخ رجب بدليل أننا لم ينصلح حالنا بموته 
وأخيرا لا يسعنى إلا أن أقول رحمه الله
وهدانا نحن وإخواننا وحكامنا إلى مافيه الخير والصلاح والتقوى والبركة
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله 
الأخ / رجب ........ الأخوة الحضور 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته, وأسعد الله مسائكم بك خير .... تحية أرسلها أحبتي إليكم فحواها المحبة الصادقة لله تعالي 


&& خطورة التكفير:
إخوة الإسلام .المجازفة بالتكفير شرٌ عظيم وخطر جسيم , لا يسارع فيه من عنده أدنى مسكة من ورع وديانة أو شذرة من علم أو ذرة من زانة


&& الأدلة وأقوال العلماء - في تبين خطورة التكفير- 


1)	عن أبي ذر ، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "" لا يرمي رجل رجلا بالفسوق ، ولا يرميه بالكفر إلا ارتدت عليه إن لم يكن صاحبه كذلك "" رواه البخاري في صحيحه - ويكفى هذا الحديث في تلك المسألة - ولكني سأذكر أدلة أخرى لأبين الحكم للجميع ولكي يكون الكل علي دراية بموضوعنا , فهو موضوع خطير غض عنه علماء الأمة ممن يلمعون الآن علي شاشات التلفزة الطرف ,,,,, في وقت يتم فيه التضيق  علي الدعاة - بطريقة مباشرة وغير مباشرة - فضلا عن منعهم من الظهور علي شاشات التلفزة لتثقيف الأمة في أمر دينهم ,, ضيف إلي ذلك تنحية الدين من دراسته في التعليم العام وعدم جعله مادة أساسية ......... كان لهذا كله الأثر في جعل جُل الشباب سهل للتغرير به , و فريسة سهلة لتلقي مثل هذا الفكر المنحرف شرعا وعقلا 


2)	وعنه ، قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "" من دعا رجلا بالكفر ، أو قال: عدو الله وليس كذلك ، إلا حار عليه "" . متفق عليه .- أى رواه البخارى ومسلم فى صحيحيهما - 

3) عن عبد الله بن عمر؛ أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "" إذا قال للآخر: كافر ، فقد كفر أحدهما ، إن كان الذي قال له كافرا؛ فقد صدق؛ وإن لم يكن كما قال له ، فقد باء الذي قال له بالكفر "" . صحيح الأدب المفرد -باب من قال لأخيه :يا كافر
4) ( إذا قال الرجل لأخيه: يا كافر ، فهو كقتله ، ولعن المؤمن كقتله ) السلسلة الصحيحة للعلامة الألباني

5) ( أيما رجلٍ قال لأخيه يا كافر فقد باء بها أحدهما) متفق عليه من حديث ابن عمر 

=====> أقوال العلماء في المسالة 
1)	العلامة ابن باز - رحمه الله- [ مفتي المملكة العربية السعودية - ورئيس هيئة كبار العلماء ] 

س: هل يعتبر الحكام الذين يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله كفاراً وإذا قلنا أنهم مسلمون فماذا نقول عن قوله تعالي : { وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزَلَ اللّهُ فَأُوْلَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ} (44) سورة المائدة ؟

ج: الحكام بغير ما أنزل الله أقسام , تختلف أحكامهم بحسب اعتقادهم وأعمالهم , فمن حكم بغير ما أنزل الله يري أن ذلك أحسن من شرع الله فهو كافر عند جميع المسلمين , وهكذا من يُحكم القوانين الوضعية بدلا من شرع الله , ويري أن ذلك جائز . ولو قال :إن تحكيم الشريعة أفضل فهو كافر لكونه استحل ما حرم الله ,أما من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله اتباعا للهوي أو لرشوة أو لعداوة بينه وبين المحكوم عليه أو لأسباب أخري وهو يعلم أنه عاص لله بذلك , وأن الواجب عليه تحكيم شرع الله , فهذا يعتبر من أهل المعاصي والكبائر , ويعتبر قد أتي كفرا أصغر , وظلما وفسقا أصغر , كما جاء هذا المعني عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وعن طاووس وجماعة من السلف الصالح وهو المعروف عند أهل العلم       (( مجموع فتاوى الشيخ ابن باز : ج 4 ص 416 )) 


2)	======> محدث العصر علي الإطلاق العلامة - محمد ناصر الدين الألباني - 

كلمة العلامة الألباني رحمة الله في مسألة التكفير

إن الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا، ومن سيئات أعمالنا، من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمداً عبده ورسوله.
أما بعد:
فإن مسألة التكفير عموماً - لا للحكام فقط؛ بل وللمحكومين أيضاً - هي فتنة عظيمة قديمة، تبنتها فرقة من الفرق الإسلامية القديمة، وهي المعروفة بـ (الخوارج) 
ومع الأسف الشديد فإن البعض من الدعاة أو المتحمسين قد يقع في الخروج عن الكتاب والسنة ولكن باسم الكتاب والسنة.
والسبب في هذا يعود إلى أمرين اثنين: 
1) أحدهما هو: ضحالة العلم. 
2) والأمر الآخر - وهو مهم جداً -: أنهم لم يتفقهوا بالقواعد الشرعية، والتي هي أساس الدعوة الإسلامية الصحيحة، التي يعد كل من خرج عنها من تلك الفرق المنحرفة عن الجماعة التي أثنى عليها رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم في غير ما حديث؛ بل والتي ذكرها ربنا عز وجل، وبين أن من خرج عنها يكون قد شاق الله ورسوله، وذلك في قوله عز وجل: { ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولّى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيراً } (115 - النساء). فإن الله - لأمر واضح عند أهل العلم - لم يقتصر على قوله } ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى … نوله ما تولى … { وإنما أضاف إلى مشاقة الرسول اتباع غير سبيل المؤمنين، فقال: { ومن يشاقق الرسول من بعد ما تبين له الهدى ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين نوله ما تولّى ونصله جهنم وساءت مصيراً } (115 - النساء).
فاتباع سبيل المؤمنين أو عدم اتباع سبيلهم أمر هام جداً إيجاباً وسلباً، فمن اتبع سبيل المؤمنين: فهو النّاجي عند رب العالمين، ومن خالف سبيل المؤمنين: فحسبه جهنم وبئس المصير.
من هنا ضلت طوائف كثيرة جداً - قديماً وحديثاً - ، لأنهم لم يكتفوا بعدم التزام سبيل المؤمنين حَسْبُ، ولكن ركبوا عقولهم، واتبعوا أهواءهم في تفسير الكتاب والسنة، ثم بنوا على ذلك نتائج خطيرة جداً، خرجوا بها عما كان عليه سلفنا الصالح رضوان الله تعالى عليهم جميعاً.
وهذه الفقرة من الآية الكريمة: { ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين } أكدها عليه الصلاة والسلام تأكيداً بالغاً في غير ما حديث نبوي صحيح.
وهذه الأحاديث - التي سأورد بعضاً منها - ليست مجهولة عند عامة المسلمين - فضلاً عن خاصتهم - لكن المجهول فيها هو أنها تدل على ضرورة التزام سبيل المؤمنين في فهم الكتاب والسنة ووجوب ذلك وتأكيده.
وهذه النقطة يسهو عنها - ويغفل عن ضرورتها ولزومها - كثير من الخاصة، فضلاً عن هؤلاء الذين عرفوا بـ (جماعة التكفير)، أو بعض أنواع الجماعات التي تنسب نفسها للجهاد وهي في حقيقتها من فلول التكفير.
فهؤلاء - وأولئك - قد يكونون في دواخل أ نفسهم صالحين ومخلصين، ولكن هذا وحده غير كاف ليكون صاحبه عند الله عز وجل من الناجين المفلحين.
إذ لابد للمسلم أن يجمع بين أمرين اثنين: 
 صدق الإخلاص في النية لله عز وجل."
 وحسن الاتباع لما كان" عليه النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم.
فلا يكفي - إذاً - أن يكون المسلم مخلصاً وجاداً فيما هو في صدده من العمل بالكتاب والسنة والدعوة إليهما؛ بل لا بد - بالإضافة إلى ذلك - من أن يكون منهجه منهجاً سوياً سليماً، وصحيحاً مستقيماً؛ ولا يتم ذلك على وجهه إلا باتباع ما كان عليه سلف الأمة الصالحون رضوان الله تعالى عليهم أجمعين.
 فمن الأحاديث المعروفة الثابتة التي تؤصل ما ذكرت - وقد أشرت" إليها آنفاً - حديث الفرق الثلاث والسبعين، ألا وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [افترقت اليهود على إحدى وسبعين فرقة، وافترقت النصارى على اثنتين وسبعين فرقة، وستفترق أمتي على ثلاث وسبعين فرقة، كلها في النار إلا واحدة ] قالوا: من هي يا رسول الله ؟ قال: ] الجماعة [، وفي رواية: ] ما أنا عليه وأصحابي [.
فنجد أن جواب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم يلتقي تماماً مع الآية السابقة:{ ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين }. فأول ما يدخل في عموم الآية هم أصحاب الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم.
إذ يكتف الرسول صلى الله عليه و سلم في هذا الحديث بقوله: ] ما أنا عليه… [، - مع أن ذلك قد يكون كافياً في الواقع للمسلم الذي يفهم حقاً الكتاب والسنة -؛ ولكنه عليه الصلاة والسلام يطبق تطبيقاً عملياً قوله سبحانه وتعالى في حقه صلى الله عليه و سلم أنه:{ بالمؤمنين رءوف رحيم } (128- التوبة).
فمن تمام رأفته وكمال رحمته بأصحابه وأتباعه ِأن أوضح لهم صلوات الله وسلامه عليه أن علامة الفرقة الناجية: أن يكون أبناؤها وأصحابها على ما كان عليه الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، وعلى ما كان عليه أصحابه من بعده.
وعليه فلا يجوز أن يقتصر المسلمون عامة والدعاة خاصة في فهم الكتاب والسنة على الوسائل المعروفة للفهم؛ كمعرفة اللغة العربية، والناسخ والمنسوخ، وغير ذلك؛ بل لا بد من أن يرجع قبل ذلك كله إلى ما كان عليه أصحاب النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم؛ لأنهم - كما تبين من آثارهم ومن سيرتهم - أنهم كانوا أخلص لله عز وجل في العبادة، وأفقه منّا في الكتاب والسنة، إلى غير ذلك من الخصال الحميدة التي تخلّقوا بها، وتأدبوا بآدابها.

 ويشبه هذا الحديث" تماماً - من حيث ثمرته وفائدته - حديث الخلفاء الراشدين، المروي في السنن من حديث العرباض بن سارية رضي الله تعالى عنه، قال: وعظنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم موعظة وَجِلَت منها القلوب، وذرفت منها العيون، فقلنا: كأنها موعظة مُودّع فأوصنا يا رسول الله ! قال: [أوصيكم بالسمع والطاعة، وإن ولي عليكم عبد حبشي، وإنه من يعش منكم فسيرى اختلافاً كثيراً، فعليكم بسنتي، وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي، عضوا عليها بالنواجذ… { وذكر الحديث.
والشاهد من هذا الحديث، هو معنى جوابه على السؤال السابق، إذ حض صلى الله عليه و سلم أمته في أشخاص أصحابه أن يتمسكوا بسنته، ثم لم يقتصر على ذلك بل قال:[ وسنة الخلفاء الراشدين من بعدي]
فلا بد لنا - والحالة هذه - من أن ندندن دائماً وأبداً حول هذا الأصل الأصيل؛ إذا أردنا أن نفهم عقيدتنا، وأن نفهم عبادتنا، وأن نفهم أخلاقنا وسلوكنا.
ولا محيد عن العودة إلى منهج سلفنا الصالح لفهم كل هذه القضايا الضرورية للمسلم، حتى يتحقق فيه - صدقاً - أنه من الفرقة الناجية.
ومن هنا ضلت طوائف قديمة وحديثة حين لم يتنبّهوا إلى مدلول الآية السابقة، وإلى مغزى حديث سنة الخلفاء الراشدين، وكذا حديث افتراق الأمة، فكان أمراً طبيعياً جداَ أن ينحرفوا كما انحرف من سبقهم عن كتاب الله، وسنة رسول صلى الله عليه و سلم، ومنهج السلف الصالح.
ومن هؤلاء المنحرفين: الخوارج قدماء ومحدثين.
فأن أصل فتنة التكفير في هذا الزمان، - بل منذ أزمان - هو آية يدندنون دائماً حولها؛ ألا وهي قوله تعالى:{ ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون } (44- المائدة)، فيأخذونها من غير فهوم عميقة، ويوردونها بلا معرفة دقيقة.
ونحن نعلم أن هذه الآية الكريمة قد تكررت وجاءت خاتمتها بألفاظ ثلاثة، وهي: { فأولئك هم الكافرون }،{ فأولئك هم الظالمون } [ 45- المائدة ]، { فأولئك هم الفاسقون } [ 47 - المائدة ].
فمن تمام جَهْل الذين يحتجون بهذه الآية باللفظ الأول منها فقط: { فأولئك هم الكافرون }: أنهم لم يُلِمّوا على الأقل ببعض النصوص الشريعة - قرآناً أم سنة - التي جاء فيها ذكر لفظة (الكفر)، فأخذوها - بغير نظر - على أنها تعني الخروج من الدين، وأنه لا فرق بين هذا الذي وقع في الكفر، وبين أولئك المشركين من اليهود والنصارى وأصحاب الملل الأخرى الخارجة عن ملة الإسلام.
بينما لفظة الكفر في لغة الكتاب والسنة لا تعني - دائماً - هذا الذي يدندنون حوله، ويسلطون هذا الفهم الخاطئ المغلوط عليه.
فشأن لفظة } الكافرون { - من حيث إنها لا تدل على معنى واحد - هو ذاته شأن اللفظين الآخرين: { الظالمون }و{الفاسقون }، فكما أن من وُصف أنه ظالم أو فاسق لا يلزم بالضرورة ارتداده عن دينه، فكذلك من وُصف بأنه كافر؛ سواء بسواء.
وهذا التنوع في معنى اللفظ الواحد هو الذي تدل عليه اللغة، ثم الشرع الذي جاء بلغة العرب - لغة القرآن الكريم -.
فمن أجل ذلك كان الواجب على كل من يتصدى لإصدار الأحكام على المسلمين - سواءً كانوا حكاماً أم محكومين- أن يكون على علم واسع بالكتاب والسنة، وعلى ضوء منهج السلف الصالح.
والكتاب والسنة لا يمكن فهمهما - وكذلك ما تفرع عنهما - ألا بطريق معرفة اللغة العربية وآدابها معرفة دقيقة.
فإن كان لدى طالب العلم نقص في معرفة اللغة العربية، فإن مما يساعده في استدراك ذلك النقص الرجوع إلى فهم من قبله من الأئمة والعلماء، وبخاصة أهل القرون الثلاثة المشهود لهم بالخيرية.
ولنرجع إلى الآية: { ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون }، فما المراد بالكفر فيها ؟ هل هو الخروج عن الملة ؟ أو أنه غير ذلك ؟ 
فأقول: لا بد من الدقة في فهم هذه الآية، فإنها قد تعني الكفر العملي؛ وهو الخروج بالأعمال عن بعض أحكام الإسلام.
ويساعدنا في هذا الفهم حبر الأمة وترجمان القرآن، عبدالله بن عباس رضي الله عنهما؛ الذي أجمع المسلمون جميعاً - إلا من كان من تلك الفرق الضالة - على أنه إمام فريد في التفسير. 
فكأنه طرق سمعه يومئذ ما نسمعه اليوم تماماً من أن هناك أناساً يفهمون هذه الآية فهماً سطحياً، من غير تفصيل، فقال رضي الله عنه: " ليس الكفر الذي تذهبون إليه "، و: " إنه ليس كفراً ينقل عن الملة " و: " هو كفر دون كفر ".
ولعله يعني بذلك الخوارج الذين خرجوا على أمير المؤمنين علي رضي الله عنه، ثم كان من عواقب ذلك أنهم سفكوا دماء المؤمنين، وفعلوا فيهم ما لم يفعلوا بالمشركين: فقال: ليس الأمر كما قالوا، أو كما ظنوا، وإنما هو كفر دون كفر.
هذا الجواب المختصر الواضح من ترجمان القرآن في تفسير هذه الآية هو الحكم الذي لا يمكن أن يُفهم سواه من النصوص التي أشرت إليها قبل .
ثم إن كلمة (الكفر) ذُكرت في كثير من النصوص القرآنية والحديثية، ولا يمكن أن تُحمل - فيها جميعاً - على أنها تساوي الخروج من الملة ، من ذلك مثلاً الحديث المعروف في الصحيحين عن عبدالله بن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه قال: قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم: ] سباب المسلم فسوق، وقتاله كفر [. فالكفر هنا هو المعصية، التي هي الخروج عن الطاعة، ولكن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام - وهو أفصح الناس بياناً - بالغ في الزجر، قائلاً: ] … وقتاله كفر [.
ومن ناحية أخرى، هل يمكن لنا أن نفسر الفقرة الأولى من هذا الحديث - ] سباب المسلم فسوق [ - على معنى الفسق المذكور في اللفظ الثالث ضمن الآية السابقة: } ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون { ؟
والجواب: أن هذا قد يكون فسقاً مرادفاً للكفر الذي هو بمعنى الخروج عن الملة، وقد يكون الفسق مرادفاً للكفر الذي لا يعني الخروج عن الملة، وإنما يعني ما قاله ترجمان القرآن إنه كفر دون كفر.
وهذا الحديث يؤكد أن الكفر قد يكون بهذا المعنى؛ وذلك لأن الله عز وجل قال: { وإن طائفتان من المؤمنين اقتتلوا فأصلحوا بينهما فإن بغت إحداهما على الأخرى فقاتلوا التي تبغي حتى تفيء إلى أمر الله}. إذ قد ذكر ربنا عز وجل هنا الفرقة الباغية التي تقاتل الفرقة المحقة المؤمنة، ومع ذلك فلم يحكم على الباغية بالكفر، مع أن الحديث يقول: { … وقتاله كفر }.
إذاً فقتاله كفر دون كفر، كما قال ابن عباس في تفسير الآية السابقة تماماً.
فقتال المسلم للمسلم بغي واعتداء، وفسق وكفر، ولكن هذا يعني أن الكفر قد يكون كفراً عملياً، وقد يكون كفراً اعتقادياً.
من هنا جاء هذا التفصيل الدقيق الذي تولى بيانه وشرحه الإمام - بحق - شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية رحمه الله، وتولى ذلك من بعده تلميذه البار ابن قيم الجوزية، إذ لهما الفضل في التنبيه والدندنة على تقسيم الكفر إلى ذلك التقسيم، الذي رفع رايته ترجمان القرآن بتلك الكلمة الجامعة الموجزة، فابن تيمية يرحمه الله وتلميذه وصاحبه ابن قيم الجوزية: يدندنان دائماً حول ضرورة التفريق بين الكفر الاعتقادي والكفر العملي، وإلا وقع المسلم من حيث لا يدري في فتنة الخروج عن جماعة المسلمين، التي وقع فيها الخوارج قديماً وبعض أذنابهم حديثاً.
وخلاصة القول: إن قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم ] … وقتاله كفر [ لا يعني - مطلقاً - الخروج عن الملة.
والأحاديث في هذا كثيرة جداً، فهي - جميعاً- حجة دامغة على أولئك الذين يقفون عند فهمهم القاصر للآية السابقة، ويلتزمون تفسيرها بالكفر الاعتقادي.
فحسبنا الآن هذا الحديث؛ لأنه دليل قاطع على أن قتال المسلم لأخيه المسلم هو كفر، بمعنى الكفر العملي، وليس الكفر الاعتقادي.
فإذا عدنا إلى (جماعة التكفير) - أو من تفرع عنهم -، وإطلاقهم على الحكام، - وعلى من يعيشون تحت رايتهم بالأولى، وينتظمون تحت إمرتهم وتوظيفهم - الكفر والردة، فإن ذلك مبني على وجهة نظرهم الفاسدة، القائمة على أن هؤلاء ارتكبوا المعاصي فكفروا بذلك . 
ومن جملة الأمور التي يفيد ذكرها وحكايتها: أنني التقيت مع بعض أولئك الذين كانوا من (جماعة التكفير) ثم هداهم الله عز وجل:
فقلت لهم: ها أنتم كفرتم بعض الحكام، فما بالكم تكفرون أئمة المساجد، وخطباء المساجد، ومؤذني المساجد، وخَدَمَةَ المساجد ؟ وما بالكم تكفرون أساتذة العلم الشرعي في المدارس وغيرها ؟
قالوا: لأن هؤلاء رضوا بحكم هؤلاء الحكام الذين يحكمون بغير ما أنزل الله.
فأقول: إذا كان هذا الرضى رضىً قلبياً بالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، فحينئذ ينقلب الكفر العملي إلى كفر اعتقادي. فأي حاكم يحكم بغير ما أنزل الله وهو يرى ويعتقد أن هذا هو الحكم اللائق تبنيه في هذا العصر، وأنه لا يليق به تبنيه للحكم الشرعي المنصوص في الكتاب والسنة، فلا شك أن هذا الحاكم يكون كفره كفراً اعتقادياً، وليس كفراً عملياً فقط، ومن رضي ارتضاءه واعتقاده: فإنه يلحق به . 
ثم قلت لهم: فأنتم - أولاً - لا تستطيعون أن تحكموا على كل حاكم يحكم بالقوانين الغربية الكافرة - أو بكثير منها -، أنه لو سئل عن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله ؟! لأجاب: بأن الحكم بهذه القوانين هو الحق والصالح في هذا العصر، وأنه لا يجوز الحكم بالإسلام، لأنهم لو قالوا ذلك لصاروا كفاراً - حقاً - دون شك ولا ريب. 
فإذا انتقلنا إلى المحكومين - وفيهم العلماء والصالحون وغيرهم -، فكيف تحكمون عليهم بالكفر بمجرد أنهم يعيشون تحت حكم يشملهم كما يشملكم أنتم تماماً ؟ ولكنكم تعلنون أن هؤلاء كفار مرتدون، والحكم بما أنزل الله هو الواجب، ثم تقولون معتذرين لأنفسكم: إن مخالفة الحكم الشرعي بمجرد العمل لا يستلزم الحكم على هذا العامل بأنه مرتد عن دينه !. 
وهذا عين ما يقوله غيركم، سوى أنكم تزيدون عليهم - بغير حق - الحكم بالتكفير والردة.
ومن جملة المسائل التي توضح خطأهم وضلالهم، أن يقال لهم: متى يحكم على المسلم الذي يشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، وأن محمداً رسول الله - وقد يكون يصلي - بأنه ارتد عن دينه ؟ 
أيكفي مرة واحدة ؟ 
أو أنه يجب أن يعلن أنه مرتد عن الدين ؟!.
إنهم لن يعرفوا جواباً، ولن يهتدوا صواباً، فنضطر إلى أن نضرب لهم المثل التالي، فنقول: 
قاضِ يحكم بالشرع، هكذا عادته ونظامه، لكنه في حكومة واحدة زلَت به القدم فحكم بخلاف الشرع، أي: أعطى الحق للظالم وحرمه المظلوم، فهذا - قطعاً - حكم بغير ما أنزل الله ؟ فهل تقولون بأنه: كَفَرَ كُفرَ ردة ؟
سيقولون: لا؛ لأن هذا صدر منه مرة واحدة.
فنقول: إن صدر نفس الحكم مرة ثانية، أو حكم آخر، وخالف الشرع أيضاً، فهل يكفر ؟
ثم نكرر عليهم: ثلاث مرات، أربع مرات، متى تقولون: أنه كفر ؟! لن يستطيعوا وضع حد بتعداد أحكامه التي خالف فيها الشرع، ثم لا يكفرونه بها.
في حين يستطيعون عكس ذلك تماماً، إذا عُلمَ منه أنه في الحكم الأول استحسن الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله - مستحلاً له - واستقبح الحكم الشرعي، فساعتئذ يكون الحكم عليه بالردة صحيحاً، ومن المرة الأولى.
وعلى العكس من ذلك: لو رأينا منه عشرات الحكومات، في قضايا متعددة خالف فيها الشرع، وإذا سألناه: لماذا حكمت بغير ما أنزل الله عز وجل ؟ فرد قائلاً: خفت وخشيت على نفسي، أو ارتشيت مثلاً فهذا أسوأ من الأول بكثير، ومع ذلك فإننا لا نستطيع أن نقول بكفره، حتى يعرب عمّا في قلبه بأنه لا يرى الحكم بما أنزل الله عز وجل، فحينئذ فقط نستطيع أن نقول: إنه كافر كفر ردة.
وخلاصة الكلام: لا بد من معرفة أن الكفر - كالفسق والظلم -، ينقسم إلى قسمين: 
 كفر وفسق وظلم يخرج من" الملة، وكل ذلك يعود إلى الاستحلال القلبي.
 وآخر لا يخرج من الملة؛ يعود إلى" الاستحلال العملي.
فكل المعاصي - وبخاصة ما فشا في هذا الزمان من استحلال عملي للرّبا، والزنى، وشرب الخمر، وغيرها، - هي من الكفر العملي، فلا يجوز أن نكفر العصاة المتلبسين بشيء من المعاصي لمجرد ارتكابهم لها، واستحلالهم إياها عملياً، إلا إذا ظهر - يقيناً - لنا منهم - يقيناً - ما يكشف لنا عما في قرارة نفوسهم أنهم لا يُحَرّمُون ما حرم الله ورسوله اعتقاداً؛ فإذا عرفنا أنهم وقعوا في هذه المخالفة القلبية حكمنا حينئذ بأنهم كفروا كفر ردة.
أما إذا لم نعلم ذلك فلا سبيل لنا إلى الحكم بكفرهم؛ لأننا نخشى أن نقع تحت وعيد قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام: [إذا قال الرجل لأخيه: يا كافر، فقد باء بها أحدهما ]
والأحاديث الواردة في هذا المعنى كثيرة جداً، أذكر منها حديثاً ذا دلالة كبيرة، وهو في قصة ذلك الصحابي الذي قاتل أحد المشركين، فلما رأى هذا المُشرك أنه صار تحت ضربة سيف المسلم الصحابي، قال: أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله، فما بالاها الصحابي فقتله، فلما بلغ خبره النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم أنكر عليه ذلك أشد الإنكار، فاعتذر الصحابي بأن المشرك ما قالها إلا خوفاً من القتل، وكان جوابه صلى الله عليه و سلم: ] هلاّ شققت عن قلبه ؟! [. أخرجه البخاري ومسلم من حديث أسامة بن زيد رضي الله عنه.
إذاً الكفر الاعتقادي ليس له علاقة أساسية بمجرد العمل إنما علاقته الكبرى بالقلب.
ونحن لا نستطيع أن نعلم ما في قلب الفاسق، والفاجر، والسارق، والزاني، والمرابي … ومن شابههم، إلا إذا عبّر عما في قلبه بلسانه، أما عمله فيبنئ أنه خالف الشرع مخالفة عملية. 
فنحن نقول : إنك خالفت، وإنك فسقت، وإنك فجرت، لكن لا نقول : إنك كفرت، وارتدت عن دينك، حتى يظهر منه شئ يكون لنا عذر عند الله عز وجل في الحكم بردته، ثم يأتي الحكم المعروف في الإسلام عليه؛ ألا وهو قوله عليه الصلاة والسلام:] من بدل دينه فاقتلوه [ .
ثم قلت - وما أزال أقول - لهؤلاء الذين يدندنون حول تكفير حكام المسلمين: 
هبوا أن هؤلاء الحكام كفار كفر ردة، وهبوا - أيضاً - أن هناك حاكماً أعلى على هؤلاء، فالواجب - والحالة هذه - أن يطبق هذا الحاكم الأعلى فيهم الحد. 
ولكن؛ الآن: ماذا تستفيدون أنتم من الناحية العملية إذا سلّمنا - جدلاً - أن هؤلاء الحكام كفار كفر ردة ؟! ماذا يمكن أن تصنعوا وتفعلوا ؟.
إذ قالوا: ولاء وبراء؛ فنقول: الولاء والبراء مرتبطان بالموالاة والمعاداة - قلبية وعملية - وعلى حسب الاستطاعة، فلا يشترط لوجودهما إعلان التكفير وإشهار الردة.
بل إن الولاء والبراء قد يكونان في مبتدع، أو عاص، أو ظالم. 
ثم أقول لهؤلاء: ها هم هؤلاء الكفار قد احتلوا من بلاد الإسلام مواقع عدة، ونحن مع الأسف ابتلينا باحتلال اليهود لفلسطين.
فما الذي نستطيع نحن وأنتم فعله مع هؤلاء ؟! حتى تقفوا أنتم - وحدكم - ضد أولئك الحكام الذين تظنون أنهم من الكفار ؟!.
هلا تركتم هذه الناحية جانباً، وبدأتم بتأسيس القاعدة التي على أساسها تقوم قائمة الحكومة المسلمة، وذلك باتباع سنة رسول الله - صلي الله عليه وسلم- التي ربى أصحابه عليها، ونَشّأهم على نظامها وأساسها.
نذكر هذا مراراً، ونؤكده تكراراً: لا بد لكل جماعة مسلمة من العمل بحق لإعادة حكم الإسلام، ليس فقط على أرض الإسلام، بل على الأرض كلها، وذلك تحقيقاً لقوله تبارك وتعالى:{ هو الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون } (9- الصف). وقد جاء في بعض بشائر الأحاديث النبوية أن هذه الآية ستتحقق فيما بعد.
فلكي يتمكن المسلمون من تحقيق هذا النص القرآني والوعد الإلهي، فلا بد من سبيل بيّن وطريق واضح، فهل يكون ذلك الطريق بإعلان ثورة على هؤلاء الحكام الذين يظن هؤلاء أن كفرهم كفر ردة ؟ ثم مع ظنهم هذا - وهو ظن غالط خاطئ - لا يستطيعون أن يعملوا شيئاً . 


=====> إذاً؛ ما هو المنهج ؟ وما هو الطريق ؟ 
لا شك أن الطريق الصحيح هو ما كان رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم يدندن حوله، ويُذكّر أصحابه به في كل خطبة: ] وخير الهدي هدي محمد صلى الله عليه و سلم [. 
فعلى المسلمين كافة - وبخاصة منهم من يهتم بإعادة الحكم الإسلامي - أن يبدؤوا من حيث بدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم، وهو ما نوجزه نحن بكلمتين خفيفتين: (التصفية، والتربية). 
ذلك لأننا نعلم حقائق ثابتة وراسخة يغفل عنها - أو يتغافل عنها - أولئك الغلاة، الذين ليس لهم إلا إعلان تكفير الحكام، ثم لا شيء.
وسيظلون يعلنون تكفير الحكام، ثم لا يصدر منهم - أو عنهم - إلا الفتن والمحن !!. 
والواقع في هذه السنوات الأخيرة على أيدي هؤلاء، بدءاً من فتنة الحرم المكي، إلى فتنة مصر، وقتل السادات، وأخيراً في 
سوريا، ثم الآن في مصر والجزائر - منظور لكل أحد -: هدر دماء من المسلمين الأبرياء بسبب هذه الفتن والبلايا، وحصول كثير من المحن والرزايا.
كل هذا بسبب مخالفة هؤلاء لكثير من نصوص الكتاب والسنة، وأهمها قوله تعالى: { لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوةٌ حسنةٌ لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيراً } (21 - الأحزاب).
إذا أردنا أن نقيم حكم الله في الأرض - حقاً لا ادعاء -، هل نبدأ بتكفير الحكام ونحن لا نستطيع مواجهتهم، فضلاً عن أن نقاتلهم ؟ أم نبدأ - وجوباً - بما بدأ به الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام ؟ 
لاشك أن الجواب: { لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوةٌ حسنةٌ }. 

=====> ولكن؛ بماذا بدأ رسول الله صلى الله عليه و سلم ؟

من المتيقين عند كل من اشتم رائحة العلم أنه صلى الله عليه و سلم بدأ بالدعوة بين الأفراد الذين كان يظن فيهم الاستعداد لتقبل الحق، ثم استجاب له من استجاب من أفراد الصحابة - كما هو معروف في السيرة النبوية -، ثم وقع بعد ذلك التعذيب والشدة التي أصابت المسلمين في مكة، ثم جاء الأمر بالهجرة الأولى والثانية، حتى وطد الله عز وجل الإسلام في المدينة المنورة، وبدأت هناك المناوشات والمواجهات، وبدأ القتال بين المسلمين وبين الكفار من جهة، ثم اليهود من جهة أخرى … هكذا. 
إذاً؛ لا بد أن نبدأ نحن بتعليم الناس الإسلام الحق، كما بدأ الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام، لكن؛ لا يجوز لنا الآن أن نقتصر على مجرد التعليم فقط، فلقد دخل في الإسلام ما ليس منه، وما لا يمت إليه بصلة، من البدع والمحدثات مما كان سبباً في تهدم الصرح الإسلامي الشامخ. 
فلذلك كان الواجب على الدعاة أن يبدءوا بتصفية هذا الإسلام مما دخل فيه.

====> هذا هو الأصل الأول: (التصفية) 
وأما الأصل الثاني: فهو أن يقترن مع هذه التصفية تربية الشباب المسلم الناشئ على هذا الإسلام المصفى .

ونحن إذا درسنا واقع الجماعات الإسلامية القائمة منذ نحو قرابة قرن من الزمان، وأفكارها وممارساتها، لوجدنا الكثير منهم لم يستفيدوا - أو يفيدوا - شيئاً يذكر، برغم صياحهم وضجيجهم بأنهم يريدونها حكومة إسلامية، مما سبب سفك دماء أبرياء كثيرين بهذه الحجة الواهية، دون أن يحققوا من ذلك شيئاً.
فلا نزال نسمع منهم العقائد المخالفة للكتاب والسنة، والأعمال المنافية للكتاب والسنة، فضلاً عن تكرارهم تلك المحاولات الفاشلة المخالفة للشرع.
وختاماً أقول: هناك كلمة لأحد الدعاة- كنت أتمنى من أتباعه أن يلتزموها وأن يحققوها - وهي: (أقيموا دولة الإسلام في قلوبكم تقم لكم على أرضكم).  
لأن المسلم إذا صحح عقيدته بناءً على الكتاب والسنة، فلا شك أنه بذلك ستصلح عبادته، وستصلح أخلاقه، وسيصلح سلوكه …الخ 
لكن هذه الكلمة الطيبة - مع الأسف - لم يعمل بها هؤلاء الناس، فظلوا يصيحون مطالبين بإقامة الدولة المسلمة … لكن دون جدوى، ولقد صدق فيهم - والله - قول الشاعر:
 ترجو النجاة ولم تسلك مسالكها &&& إن السفينة لا تجري على اليبس
لعل فيما ذكرت مقنعاً لكل منصف، ومنتهى لكل متعسف. والله المستعان. 

=====> تقريظ سماحة العلامة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن باز رحمه الله

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه أما بعد . 
فقد اطلعت على الجواب المفيد الذي تفضل به صاحب الفضيلة الشيخ محمد ناصرالدين الألباني وفقه الله، المنشور في صحيفة المسلمون، الذي أجاب به فضيلته من سأله عن: " تكفير من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله من غير تفصيل ".
فألفيتها كلمة قيمة أصاب فيها الحق، وسلك فيها سبيل المؤمنين، وأوضح وفقه الله أنه لا يجوز لأحد من الناس أن يُكَفّرَ من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله بمجرد الفعل من دون أن يعلم أنه استحل ذلك بقلبه، واحتج بما جاء في ذلك عن ابن عباس رضي الله عنهما وعن غيره من سلف الأمة.
ولاشك أن ما ذكره في جوابه في تفسير قوله تعالى: } ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الكافرون {، و } ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الظالمون {، و: } ومن لم يحكم بما أنزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون {، هو الصواب.
وقد أوضح أن الكفر كفران: أكبر وأصغر، كما أن الظلم ظلمان، وهكذا الفسق فسقان: أكبر وأصغر.
فمن استحل الحكم بغير ما أنزل الله، أو الزنى، أو الربا، أو غيرها من المحرمات المجمع على تحريمها فقد كفر كفراً أكبر، وظلم ظلماً أكبر، وفسق فسقاً أكبر: 
ومن فعلها بدون استحلال كان كفره كفراً أصغر، وظلمه ظلماً أصغر، وهكذا فسقه، لقول النبي r في حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: ] سباب المسلم فسوق وقتاله كفر [ أراد بهذا صلى الله عليه و سلم الفسق الأصغر، والكفر الأصغر، وأطلق العبارة تنفيراً من هذا العمل المنكر. 
وهكذا قوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: ] اثنتان في الناس هما بهما كفر: الطعن في النسب والنياحة على الميت [ أخرجه مسلم في صحيحه، وقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: ] لا ترجعوا بعدي كفاراً يضرب بعضكم رقاب بعض [ أخرجه البخاري ومسلم من حديث جرير رضي الله عنه، والأحاديث في هذا المعنى كثيرة.
فالواجب على كل مسلم ولا سيما أهل العلم التثبت في الأمور، والحكم فيها على ضوء الكتاب والسنة، وطريق سلف الأمة والحذر من السبيل الوخيم الذي سلكه الكثير من الناس لإطلاق الأحكام وعدم التفصيل.
وعلى أهل العلم أن يعتنوا بالدعوة إلى الله سبحانه بالتفصيل، وإيضاح الإسلام للناس بأدلته من الكتاب والسنة، وترغيبهم في الاستقامة عليه، والتواصي والنصح في ذلك مع الترهيب من كل ما يخالف أحكام الإسلام. 
وبذلك يكونون قد سلكوا مسلك النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم، ومسلك خلفائه الراشدين وصحابته المرضيين في إيضاح سبيل الحق، والإرشاد إليه، والتحذير مما يخالفه عملاً بقول الله سبحانه: } ومن أحسن قولاً ممّن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحاً وقال إنني من المسلمين {. وقوله عز وجل: } قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرةٍ أنا ومن اتبعني وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين {. وقوله سبحانه: } ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالّتي هي أحسن {.
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم: ] من دل على خير فله مثل أجر فاعله [، وقوله صلى الله عليه و سلم: ] من دعا إلى هدى كان له من الأجر مثل أجور من تبعه، لا ينقص ذلك من أجورهم شيئاً، ومن دعا إلى ضلالة كان عليه من الإثم مثل آثام من تبعه لا ينقص ذلك من آثامهم شيئاً [. وقول النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم لعلي رضي الله عنه لما بعثه إلى اليهود في خيبر: ] ادعهم إلى الإسلام وأخبرهم بما يجب عليهم من حق الله فيه، فوالله لئن يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خيرٌ لك من حمر النعم [ متفق على صحته.
وقد مكث النبي صلى الله عليه و سلم في مكة ثلاث عشرة سنة يدعو الناس إلى توحيد الله، والدخول في الإسلام بالنصح والحكمة والصبر والأسلوب الحسن، حتى هدى الله على يديه وعلى يد أصحابه من سبقت له السعادة، ثم هاجر إلى المدينة عليه الصلاة والسلام،
واستمر في دعوته إلى الله سبحانه، هو وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم، بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، والصبر والجدال بالتي هي أحسن، حتى شرع الله له الجهاد بالسيف للكفار، فقام بذلك عليه الصلاة والسلام هو وأصحابه رضي الله عنهم أكمل قيام، فأيدهم الله ونصرهم وجعل لهم العاقبة الحميدة.
وهكذا يكون النصر وحسن العاقبة لمن تبعهم بإحسان وسار على نهجهم إلى يوم القيامة، والله المسؤول أن يجعلنا وسائر إخواننا في الله من أتباعهم بإحسان، وأن يرزقنا وجميع إخواننا الدعاة إلى الله البصيرة النافذة والعمل الصالح، والصبر على الحق حتى نلقاه سبحانه، إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه.
وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين.


=====> تقريظ العلامة الشيخ محمد العثيمين رحمه الله على كلمتي الألباني و بن باز

 الذي فهم من كلام الشيخين : أن الكفر لمن استحل ذلك وأما من حكم به على أنه معصية مخالفة: فهذا ليس بكافر؛ لأنه لم يستحله، لكن قد يكون خوفاً أو عجزاً، أو ما أشبه ذلك ، وعلى هذا فتكون الآيات الثلاث(15) منزلة على أحوال ثلاث: 
1- من حكم بغير ما أنزل الله بدلاً عن دين الله، فهذا كفر أكبر مخرج عن الملة؛ لأنه جعل نفسه مشرعاً مع الله عز وجل , ولأنه كاره لشريعته.
2- من حكم به لهوى في نفسه، أو خوفاً عليها، أو ما أشبه ذلك، فهذا لا يكفر، ولكنه ينتقل إلى الفسق.
3- من حكم به عدواناً وظلماً، - وهذا لا يتأتى في حكم القوانين، ولكن يتأتى في حكم خاص، مثل أن يحكم على إنسان بغير ما أنزل الله لينتقم منه - فهذا يقال إنه: ظالم 
فتنزّل الأوصاف على حسب الأحوال.

 وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وآله وأصحابه ومن تبعهم بإحسان إلى يوم الدين



3)	الأمام الطحاوى : ( ولا نكفر احد من أهل القبلة بذنب ما لم يستحله ) العقيدة الطحاوية

4) الحافظ ابن حجر العسقلانى :  ( إن الذى يحكم عليه بالكفر من كان الكفر صريح قوله , وكذا من كان لازم قوله وعرض عليه فالتزمه ,أما من لم يلتزمه وناضل عنه فإنه لا يكون كافراً ) فتح المغيث 

تلك هي أقوال بعض - أقول بعض إذ لو أننا ظللنا نورد أقوال العلماء لأخذ كذلك وقتا طويلا  - القدامة والمحدثين - 

=====> سؤال أطرحه علي الملأ 
س / ما سبب اعتناق شباب المسلمين لمثل هذا الفكر ؟؟؟؟ 

هذا هو ما نريد أن نناقشه المسالة مقتولة - أصلا - بحثا من قديم الزمان 

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهك الكريم , اللهم لا تأخذنا بما فعل السفهاء منا , اللهم ارحمنا برحمتك يا كريم 
- وصلي اله علي سيدنا محمد وسلم تسليما كثيرا - 

أخوكم المحب لك من شارك علي الصفحة 

/ أسد

----------


## أسد

*هذا البحث أرهقنا - فنتمني من السادة مشرفي المنتدي وإداريه - أن ينشروا هذا المقال في كل القاعات خصوصا بعد البلبلة التي تقع اليوم في قطر ومصر والسعودية 

وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضه 

أخوكم المحب / أسد*

----------


## أسد

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام علي رسول الله 
الأخوة الأفاضل
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وأسعد الله صباجكم بكل خير 

سامحك الله أعضائنا الأفاضل .... سامحك الله أعضائنا الأفاضل

سامحك الله أخي الحبيب / أحمد ناصر ... سامحك الله أخي الحبيب / الصاعق
ماذا كان سيضركم لو أرسل أحدكم رسالة خاصة وأخبرني عن هذا الموضوع ,,, قبل أن يخرج عن حجمه الطبيعي هذا ... وكنا قتلنا الفتنة في مهدها ,, قبل أن يلتبس الأمر علي البسطاء من القوم 

=====> موضوع لا يستحق كل هذا الضجة ويبلغ حجمه [2.31 MB  قابل للزيادة ] سبحان الله 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأخ العزيز / MQQN_TEARS
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ... شكر أخي العزيز علي تلك الصور ......... ولكن يا أخي - العزيز - أمن قلة الصور للرئيس السادات .. حتي تستفتح بصورة التدخين [ يا أخي دا حتي التدخين حرام ] 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الأخ / عبدو 
عندك حق 
ـــــــــــــــــــ
الأخت مهرة 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ,,



> في جهنم وبئس المصير


هل تملكين أو أملك أنا أو حتي شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية ... الحكم علي أحد أنه من أهل النار أو من أهل الجنة دون وجود نص من الكتاب أو السنة بذلك ؟؟؟  =====> هذا فيما يتعلق بالمسلمين ... ام الكفار من اليهود والنصاري والملل الأخرى .. فكلنا يعلم مصيرهم إذا ماتوا علي ما هم عليه <===== 


أيتها الغالية [ وكوني علي ثقة أني أحبك في الله علي الرغم من أختلافي معكِ ] 
يقول نبيك - صلي الله عليه وسلم - 
  وعن جندب بن عبد الله رضي الله عنه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم""" قال رجل والله لا يغفر الله لفلان فقال الله عز وجل من ذا الذي يتألى علي أن لا أغفر له إني قد غفرت له وأحبطت عملك """  رواه الأمام  مسلم في صحيحه 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أختنا الغالية / بنت مصر 



> رحمه الله ورحم اموات المسلمين اجمعين


نسأل الله أن يرحمه وأن يتجاوز عن سيئاته .. وسيئاتنا وسيئات كل المسلمين 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــ

أخي الحبيب / أحمد المليجي
فعلا كلامكِ صحيح 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
ماما زوزو ........ كيف حالك أمنا الغالية تمنياتي لكِ بكل التوفيق 

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
العزيزان //  ModyGmy   - العندليب الاسمر  


اللهم ارحم موتانا وموتي المسلمين جميعا

ــــــــــــــــــــ
أخت العزيزة / مهرة ..... المشاركة رقم 14 وما ورد فيها من آيات .... أتمني منكِ أيتها الغالية أن تعودي إلي تفسير تلك الآيات وخصوصا تفسير العلامة الأمام ابن كثير , والعلامة القرطبي 





> والرسول قال اذكروا محاسن موتاكم وليس محاسن الموتي والظالمون ليسوا من موتانا


هذا الحديث دندن عليه كثير من أخواني المشاركين ..... فمن باب الأمانة العلمية [ التي علمها إلينا علمائنا]  دعونا نقف معه 
الحديث نصه كالتالي 
[اذكروا محاسن موتاكم و كفوا عن مساويهم ] الحديث ضعيف . انظر حديث رقم: 739 في ضعيف الجامع.


الأخت العزيزة / مهرة    التي تقول 



> اكفي ان اقول لك انه قال عن اللبس الشرعي للمراة 
> اتريدون ان تلبسوا بناتي الخيام 
> اكفي ان اقول لك انه قال عن اللحية (عفن( 
> قال علي سنة رسول الله عفن


لو سلمنا جدلا أنه قال هذا - علي الرغم من كوني لا أعلم أنه قال مثل هذا -  ثم تاب بعد ذلك , فهل أستطيع أنا أو أنت - أيتها الغالية - أن أحجب عنه باب التوبة .......... ما رأيكِ في الرجل الذي قتل تسع وتسعون نفسا ثم أراد أن يتوب ... أورد لكِ الحديث بجملته 

[ إن رجلا قتل تسعة و تسعين نفسا ثم عرضت له التوبة فسأل عن أعلم أهل الأرض  ؟  فدل على راهب فأتاه فقال  :  إنه قتل تسعة و تسعين نفسا فهل له من توبة  ؟  فقال  :  لا فقتله فكمل به مائة ثم سأل عن أعلم أهل الأرض  ؟  فدل على رجل عالم فقال  :  إنه قتل مائة نفس فهل له من توبة  ؟  قال  :  نعم و من يحول بينه و بين التوبة  ؟  انطلق إلى أرض كذا و كذا فإن بها أناسا يعبدون الله فاعبد الله معهم و لا ترجع إلى أرضك فإنها أرض سوء فانطلق حتى إذا نصف الطريق أتاه الموت فاختصمت فيه ملائكة الرحمة و ملائكة العذاب فقالت ملائكة الرحمة  :  جاء تائبا مقبلا بقلبه إلى الله تعالى و قالت ملائكة العذاب  :  إنه لم يعمل خيرا قط فأتاهم ملك في صورة آدمي فجعلوه بينهم فقال  :  قيسوا بين الأرضين فإلى أيتهما كان أدنى فهو لها فقاسوا فوجدوه أدنى إلى الأرض التي أراد فقبضته ملائكة الرحمة ] رواه الأمام مسلم في صحيحه  من حديث أبي سعيد رضي الله عنه 


بل ما رأيكِ في قول نبيكِ - صلي الله عليه وسلم -
[ إن الله تعالى خلق الرحمة يوم خلقها مائة رحمة فأمسك عنده تسعا و تسعين رحمة و أرسل في خلقه كلهم رحمة واحدة فلو يعلم الكافر بكل الذي عند الله من الرحمة لم ييأس من الجنة و لو يعلم المؤمن بالذي عند الله من العذاب لم يأمن من النار] متفق عليه من حديث أبي هريرة 

وهذا 
[ إن الله سيخلص رجلا من أمتي على رءوس الخلائق يوم القيامة فينشر عليه تسعة و تسعين سجلا كل سجل مثل مد البصر ثم يقول  :  أتنكر من هذا شيئا  ؟  أظلمك كتبتي الحافظون  ؟  فيقول  :  لا يا رب فيقول  :  أفلك عذر  ؟  فيقول  :  لا يا رب فيقول  :  بلى إن لك عندنا حسنة و إنه لا ظلم عليك اليوم فتخرج بطاقة فيها أشهد أن لا إله إلا الله و أشهد أن محمدا عبده و رسوله فيقول  :  احضر وزنك فيقول  :  يا رب ما هذه البطاقة مع هذه السجلات  ؟  فيقال  :  فإنك لا تظلم فتوضع السجلات في كفة و البطاقة في كفة فطاشت السجلات و ثقلت البطاقة و لا يثقل مع اسم الله تعالى شيء ]  ?حديث صحيح . انظر حديث رقم: 1776 في صحيح الجامع

====> الله عز وجل - فعال لما يريد - ومع ذلك لا يظلم أحد [ سبحانه] 
فله - سبحانه - أن يدخل الجنة من يشاء وله أيضا أن يدخل النار من يشاء 




> الدين ليس فيه مجاملة لاحد 
> ولا افتراء علي احد


اصابتي - أيتها الغالية - 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أخي الحبيب دوما / أحمد ناصر
جزاك الله خيرا ..... ولكن مع ذلك ماذا كان سيضيرك لو أبلغتني بهذا الموضوع 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
أخي الحبيب / الصاعق 
خالص المسالة استبانت للجميع 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ 
الأخت مهرة 

لعلكِ تقصدين بهذا الحديث 



> اما بالنسبة للاخ احمد ناصر انا لا اعلم عن الحجاج الثقفي 
> إلا ان قال الرسول فيه حديث 
> عن اسماء بنت ابي بكر سمعت من رسول الله ‏ ‏صلى الله عليه وسلم ‏ ‏يقول ‏ ‏يخرج من ‏ ‏ثقيف ‏ ‏كذابان الآخر منهما أشر من الأول ويخرج من ثقيف رجلان كذاب ومبير  والمبير وهو حجاج الثقفي


هذا 
[ إن في ثقيف كذابا و مبيرا  ] والحديث رواه الأمام مسلم في صحيحه من حديث أسماء بنت أبي بكر


قولكِ أختي مهرة 



> وفيه حديث عن الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم 
> اذكروا الفاجر حتي يحضره الناس


هل تعلمين درجة هذا الحديث - أيتها الغالية - أنه [ ضعيف جدا ] ونصه كالتالي 

[ أترعون عن ذكر الفاجر أن تذكروه فاذكروه يعرفه الناس ] حديث ضعيف جدا.  انظر حديث رقم: 103 في ضعيف الجامع.

وفي رواية 
[أترعون عن ذكر الفاجر  ؟  متى يعرفه الناس  ؟  اذكروا الفاجر بما فيه يحذره الناس ] (ضعيف) انظر حديث رقم: 104 في ضعيف الجامع.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــ
مين نونا هو أنتي لكِ في الكلام ده ..... السياسة بتودي في داهية 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
أم محمد / بارك الله في أسئلتكِ 




> اود أن أسألك سؤال؟هل انت على يقين أن السادات قبيل موته لم يستغفر الله على ذنوبه؟هل قبل الله توبته؟هل تضمنين لنفسك حسن الخاتمة؟هل تضمنين من يدعو لك ويستغفر لك بعد موتك؟


قال - صلي الله عليه وسلم - 
[ إن أحدكم يجمع خلقه في بطن أمه أربعين يوما نطفة ثم يكون علقة مثل ذلك ثم يكون مضغة مثل ذلك ثم يبعث الله إليه ملكا و يؤمر بأربع كلمات و يقال له  :  اكتب عمله و رزقه و أجله و شقي أو سعيد ثم ينفخ فيه الروح فإن الرجل منكم ليعمل بعمل أهل الجنة حتى لا يكون بينه و بينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل النار فيدخل النار و إن الرجل ليعمل بعمل أهل النار حتى ما يكون بينه و بينها إلا ذراع فيسبق عليه الكتاب فيعمل بعمل أهل الجنة فيدخل الجنة ] متفق عليه من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه 
فالعبرة - أيتها الكريمة - بالنهاية والخواتم بأخرها [ اللهم احسن خاتمتا جميعا يارب العالمين ] 

ـــــــــــــــــــ
الأخ العزيز / أحمد  سيد 

نسال للجميع رحمته 
ـــــــــــــــــــــ
أم المصريين  , وتوتة // جزاكما الله خيرا 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأخت العزيزة / مهرة 
لعلي مشاركتكِ تلك ..... تدغدها عن بكرة أبيها مشاركتي رقم 58 <=====  فيرجوا الرجوع إليها فهذا البحث لو أخذتيه فقط من حياتك كلها في عالم النت فيكفي 




> يا جماعة عايزة اقلكم يجب ان نتامل ايات الله جيدا جيدا والسنة


والله ثم والله هذا الكلام المفروض أن توجهيه لنفسك أنتي 

ــــــــــــــــ 
الأسكندراني ....... بوركت أيها الحبيب 

ــــــــــــــــــــ
فعلا يا - nonaz  - دي مصيبة لوحدها 

ــــــــــــــــــ
إيه يا عم الشيطان هو من قلة الأسامي .... دا حتي المنتدى بطالب بالأسامى الكويسة 

ـــــــــــــــــــ


======> إلي أخي الحبيب [fencer ] 




> و لا تكون الدعوة و الموعظة باظهار العلم و الاستخفاف بالاخرين لذلك هناك دعاة و مرشدين و هناك منفرين


رفقا ببنات آدم أيها - الحبيب - هذا شئ ......... الشئ الأخر أنت تقول 




> لذلك هناك دعاة و مرشدين و هناك منفرين



هل أخبرتني بهؤلاء المنفرين ... كي أتجنبهم ؟؟!! 

لك كل الود والمحبة 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الأستاذ / شريف الأعصر 

لعلي في البحث الذي وضعته ما يكفي لإقناع أي أحد [ خصوصا إذا كان من علماء ثقات أمثال هؤلاء ] 

دمت لنا أخا في الله 

_______________ 

الأخت العزيزة / داليا 




> و كلامهم لى بالنص الواحد انت دماغك حلوة و تفكيرك متفتح و كمان تقديراتك عاليه امال محجبه ليه و كأن المحجبه دى اتقفل على دماغها خلاص لا هى بتفكر و لا بتعرف تشتغل و لا بتعمل اى حاجه عدله فى حياتها و كأ، الحجاب ده انا اخترعته مش امر آلهى ذى الصلاة يبقى احنا حكومه مسلمه، و على الرغم من كده انا لسه محجبه بل و ملتزمه بالحجاب الشرعى و انا فى وظيفه قيمه و محترمه جدا ،


ما أصل تلك الفكرة في عقولهم إلا الإعلام المفسد الذي أبتلينا به ........ نسال الله أن يثبتكِ علي الحق وأن يخرج من صلبكِ من يدعوا إلي هذا الدين العظيم 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الأخت العزيزة / راندا رأفت 
أكثر ما أعجبني في مشاركتكِ ... هو دبلوماسيتكِ تلك ,,,,, لم تدخلي نفسكِ في حوار كهذا 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأخ العزيز  / الصاعق 

أعلم حسن نيتك - أيها الحبيب - وما دفعك إليها هو غضبكِ  .... ولكن كأن أولي إلا تقولها 

انا سعيد بظهور نبي جديد يوحى إليه ويعلم مصير المسلمين بعد موتهم 
اكتب في توقيعك ايها الأخ الكريم مستقبلاً رجب عليه السلام

قال تعالي {مَّا كَانَ مُحَمَّدٌ أَبَا أَحَدٍ مِّن رِّجَالِكُمْ وَلَكِن رَّسُولَ اللَّهِ وَخَاتَمَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا} (40) سورة الأحزاب

[ إن الله زوى لي الأرض فرأيت مشارقها و مغاربها و إن ملك أمتي سيبلغ ما زوي لي منها و إني أعطيت الكنزين الأحمر و الأبيض و إني سألت ربي لأمتي أن لا يهلكوا بسنة عامة و لا يسلط عليهم عدوا من سوى أنفسهم فيستبيح بيضتهم و إن ربي عز و جل قال  :  يا محمد إني إذا قضيت قضاء فإنه لا يرد و إني أعطيتك لأمتك أن لا أهلكهم بسنة عامة و أن لا أسلط عليهم عدوا من سوى أنفسهم فيستبيح بيضتهم و لو اجتمع عليهم من بين أقطارها حتى يكون بعضهم يفني بعضا و إنما أخاف على أمتي الأئمة المضلين و إذا وضع في أمتي السيف لم يرفع عنهم إلى يوم القيامة و لا تقوم الساعة حتى تلحق قبائل من أمتي بالمشركين حتى تعبد قبائل من أمتي الأوثان و إنه سيكون في أمتي كذابون ثلاثون كلهم يزعم أنه نبي و أنا خاتم النبيين لا نبي بعدي و لا تزال طائفة من أمتي على الحق ظاهرين لا يضرهم من خالفهم حتى يأتي أمر الله ] رواه الأمام مسلم في صحيحه من حديث ثوبان رضي الله عنه 

====> ولكن عجبت أيها الحبيب بذيل مشاركتك 
دمت لي أخا في الله 
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأخ / عصفور الشعر




> أرجووووووووووووووووووووكم أرجووووووووووووووووووووكم رفقا به..فمن الواضح ان هنا بعض الافكار المتطرفه قد سيطرت على عقله وستودى به حتما الى هاوية التطرف ان لم يكن قد زلت قدمه فيها فعلا


هدئ أعصابك يا عمنا ....  أهدئ كده وقوم أشرب كابية شاي أحسن , أنت عارف الشاي بتاعي [ معلقة شاي + معلقة ونصف سكر .... ولو سمحتي يكون كشري ] 

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأخ العزيز / هشام نصار 





> أنا شايف إنه مخالف لقوانين المنتدى لإنه فيه إعلان عن مواقع أخرى و ده ممنوع ..


كلامكِ صح .......... بس المنتدى مش بيمنع المواقع الإسلامية  ,,,,, بص سيبك أنت بقولك إيه ... متخلي عمنا - عبدو باشا - يثبت الموضوع بتاعك اللي زي العسل اللي في القاعة العامة اللي أنا مشترك فيه 
ـــــــــــــــــــــــ 

إزيك يا عم يراع ..... يا أخي ده أسمه كلام مش عنت بشوفك خالص ....... اللي يعطيك يعطينا يا سيدي 

ـــــــــــــــــــــ
أخانا / أخ في الله 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته , وبدوري أهنئك بعودتك من جديد [ فحللت أهلا ونزلت سهلا ] .... ونحن أخي الحبيب نقبلك أخا في الله , بس بيني وبينك  توقيعك رائع 

وأشاطرك نفس الشعور الذي بحت به في مشاركتك الذي سطرته أناملك 
ـــــــــــــــ
أقوم أنام بقي أصل الواحد جاب أخره النهاردة .... ربنا يسترها 

اللهم اجعل هذا العمل خالص لوجهك الكريم , اللهم أجرني عليه خيرا في الأخرة 
وصلي اللهم علي سيدنا محمد وسلم تسليما كثيرا 
أخوكم المحب / أســــــــــد

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب أسد 
سوف أطلب من افدارة تثبيت موضوعك لأهميته الفائقة وسوف ولا اعرف كيف اوافيك حقك من الشكر على هذا الجهد الرائع 

بالنسبة للأخ رجب

ادخلت نفسك في علم الله ووضعت نفسك حكماً على الخلائق بعد الموت ولم تترك الموت لخالقهم فلا تتوقع اقل مما قلت بل انتظر المزيد وابشر اني لن اغلق فمي عن امثالك من اصحاب الفكر المتطرف.

----------


## الصاعق

أخي الحبيب أسد 

ارجو ان تضع مشاكتك القيمة على شكل موضوع في القاعة العامة ليتثنى لي تثبيتها في قاعتي

----------


## MQQN_TEARS

اخى الغالى اسد  اشكرك من كل قلبى على مرورك الكريم و تعليق الاكثر من رائع بارك الله فيك و جزاك كل خير تقبل تحياتى و ارق امانيا  
و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

----------


## أمة الله

الأخ أسد باررك الله فيك و لى عندك سؤال الله يبارك لك اشرح لى ليه ما نقولش على كرم الله وجهه لأنى فعلا مش عارفاها

----------


## R17E

قتلت الموضوع يا أسد  ::  و لن يُفتي و أنت هنـا ... دمت جميلاً كما عهدتك 

أما عن عدم الحضور فهنـاك صديق وفي طلبت منه بحثاً فوفاه حقه ... و أنا لا أمل من قرائته فشكراً لك يا أسد 

قبل ما أمشي واحد يوم قال لي 

*" أسد و بس و الباقي فجل و خس "*

و قد أصبحت أؤمن بهذا إلي أبعد حد و هو الاعتقاد

رجب ... سيبتك في إيد أمينه 

ربنا يهدينا جميعاً

----------


## أسد

الأخ العزيز / الصاعق 



> أخي الحبيب أسد 
> ارجو ان تضع مشاكتك القيمة على شكل موضوع في القاعة العامة ليتثنى لي تثبيتها في قاعتي


تم لك  ما تريد

ـــــــــــــــــــــــ
الأخت داليا 



> الأخ أسد باررك الله فيك و لى عندك سؤال الله يبارك لك اشرح لى ليه ما نقولش على كرم الله وجهه لأنى فعلا مش عارفاها


بإذن الله نطرح سألكِ في قاعة -  لقاءات في حب الله - 


ــــــــــــــــــ





> أما عن عدم الحضور فهنـاك صديق وفي طلبت منه بحثاً فوفاه حقه ... و أنا لا أمل من قرائته فشكراً لك يا أسد 
> قبل ما أمشي واحد يوم قال لي 
> " أسد و بس و الباقي فجل و خس "
> و قد أصبحت أؤمن بهذا إلي أبعد حد و هو الاعتقاد
> رجب ... سيبتك في إيد أمينه 
> ربنا يهدينا جميعاً


الحبيب الغالي/ يراع 
كان الله في عونكم - أيها الحبيب - وأسال الله أن يعنكم علي إتمامه 



> " أسد و بس و الباقي فجل و خس "


أنت ما زالت تتذكره   ههههههههه  [ ذاكرة من ذاكرة العباقرة ]

----------


## eyeadam@msn.com

كان بطل من ابطال اكتوبر والوحيد الذي حارب اليهود واسرائيل وما حدث له خيانه من جيش مصر عندما يقتل قائدهم بمثل هذه الطريقه مهما كانت اعماله فحسابه عند الله ولكن ان يقتل مسلم مسلم  فحسابه معروف

الله ارحم موتا المسلمين واهدي القوم الظالمين

  من منكم بلا خطيئه فليرمها بحجر 

كلمه قالها السيد المسيح عيسي ابن مريم عليه السلام عندما قال له بعض الناس ان امراءه غانيه وفاجره قال 

لهم من منكم بلا خطيئه فليرمها بحجر  فلا تحكموا علي اي انسان لانكم اقل من ان تقولو ا هذا فاجر او غير ذلك

----------


## الصاعق

لا يمكن ان تعمم الخيانة على الجيش الذي لم يكن له ناقة او جمل في الموضوع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ابو عاصم

> كم هو بشع الغدر..


الشيطان يسألني : أين حسني مبارك في هذا المشهد -فيه حد يقدر يقول لي  ::   ::   :Confused:

----------


## eyeadam@msn.com

الاخ الصاعق متزعلش
 الخيانه من قاده الجيش وهو يمثل الجيش المصري ومن ليس له ناقه او جمل فبعيد عن هذا الحدث 
هل تعلم ان اي عرض عسكري لا يجوز ان تكون به اي اسلحه حيه ويكون العرض مجرد عن اسلحه معطله الصلاحيه للاستخدام جميعنا خدم في جيش مصر ويعرف النظام في العروض العسكريه  لك تحياتي  الخيانه من بعض جيش مصر وقادته  اما الاخ ابو عاصم   انت عارف ان الشيطان شاطر  لو سئلته انت هيقول لك الفلم اتعمل ازاي هههههههههه تحياتي اليكم  والله يرحم موتانا  الحساب يوم الحساب  وكله راحل

----------


## عاشق السادات

فى البدايه نقول من هو السادات

عاش أنور السادات عمره من أجل مصر ، لم يبخل عليها يوماً بلحظة من عمره ، ولا قطرة من دمه وهبها حياته وفكره لذا كانت مصر تعيش أبداً فى وجدانه.

ورحلة كفاح الرئيس السادات صورة نابضة بالحب لشعبه و وطنه كما سطرها التاريخ منذ مولده بميت أبو الكوم و تدرجه فى التعليم حتى تخرج ضابطا من الكلية الحربية و دخوله السجن ودوره البارز فى ثورة يوليو وتقلده العديد من المناصب الى ان تولى رئاسة الجمهورية ليحقق لبلاده اروع الانجازات.

بعد النبذه سوف ادخل لكم فى صلب الموضوع لمعلاجة الحاله الهستيرى عند بعض الاعضاء الحاله التى تشعرنى دائما اننا نعود للخلف لا للامام 

فاانا لست فى صدد الدفاع عن السادات او عبد الناصر او مبارك 

فقد سوف اضع بعض نقاط على الحروف نقاط قد تغيب العقل عن التفكير فى 

المسار الواقعى الحقيقى وهذا ما اعتقده انا وامؤمن به انه سبب اساسى فى 

هذا الانهيار الثقافى الذى لدى الامه 


بسم الله نبدأ 
عبد الناصر رحمه الله 

فللنظر ما فعل عبد الناصر فور استلامه الحكم....................سجن وقتل كل من يلزم المسلمين أو من يدعون الى الاسلام في مصر...............................
ملأ السجون بالمساجين وأطلق مخابراته على الشعب المصري المسكين المسالم فسجنت كل من يصلي من الشباب بل وسجنت النساء وفي عهد عيدالناصر.. وعبد الناصر فقط تعرضت النساء المسلمات للإغتصاب فس السجون.. وارجو ان تسموحا لي أن اقول هذا.... تعرضت احد الأخوات المسلمات للتعذيب وكتب الله لها الحياة في حين ان العديد من أخواتها متن, على كل تتذكر تلك الأخت المسلمة كيف كانت تحت التعذيب الشديد وصحت من غيبوبة بعد نوبة تعذيب وإغتصاب شديدة فاذا بها ترى عبدالناصر والمشير عامر واقفان يضحكان عليها............حيث كان القائد العظيم في زيارة للسجن الحربي حتى يشاهد التعذيب بعينه>>

أيضا ..... اطلق عبدالناصر عنان رجل مخابراته القوي صلاح نصر... وهو والله ليس صلاحا وليس نصرا.. بل خرابا وهزيمة........... على كل هذا الرجل كان مبدعا جدا في القهر والقمع والإذلال ولكل المصريين.. وهوبالمناسبة صاحب فكرة أو اختراع التعذيب بالكلاب... حيث كان يدهن الشاب المصري أو حتى الفتاة بالسمن البلدي الفاخر الذي يثير شهية البشر فما بالكم بالكلب.. ويترك (أو تترك) عريانا (أو عارية) مع غرفة فيها كلب بوليص ألماني متوحش............ وبالمناسبه لا زال هذا الاختراع العظيم موجودا في سجون مخابرات مصر حتى يومنا هذا..................... 

المهم أمم عبدالناصر أموال الناس جميعها.... بحيث أن كل من كان يملك أي مال أخذه منه... من ناحية منطقية سيسمى ما فعله عبد لناصر سرقة وظلم........... ولكن ما تم تسميته هنا هو التأميم. لأجل الأمة بحيث يأخذون ويصادرون أموال كل رجال الأعمال وأغنياء المجتمع... ولكن سؤالي .. هل كل أولئك لصوص... لم لم يكتف بأن يصادر أموال القصر ومن يعمل فيه؟.............. قال لأجل الأمة........أي أمة ياسيدي.. امة المخابرات والسيارات الأمريكية الفاخرة التي كنت تفضلها يا عبد الناصر أنت ورجال مخابراتك.؟؟؟؟؟؟
هذا على خلاف النكسه التى سببه بسبب كذبه المفرت فى خطاباته الخادعه ويكفى هذه النبذا عنه 

السادات رحمه الله 
عام 1971 
إتخذ الرئيس السادات قراراً حاسماً بالقضاء على مراكز القوى فى مصر وهو ما عرف بثورة التصحيح فى 15 مايو 1971 فخلص الإنسان المصرى من قبضة أساطير الإستبداد التى كانت تتحكم فى مصيره ، وفى نفس العام أصدر السادات دستوراً جديداً لمصر. 

عام 1972  
قام السادات بالإستغناء عن 17000 خبير روسى فى أسبوع واحد لإعادة الثقة بالنفس لجيش مصر حتى إذا ما كسب المصريون المعركة لا ينسب الفضل إلى غيرهم. 

عام 1973 
اقدم السادات على اتخاذ اخطر القرارات المصيرية له ولبلاده وهو قرار الحرب ضد اسرائيل ، وهى الحرب التى اعد لها السادات منذ اليوم الأول لتوليه الحكم فى اكتوبر 1970 فقاد مصر الى اول انتصار عسكرى فى العصر الحديث . 

عام 1974 
قرر السادات رسم معالم جديدة لنهضة مصر بعد الحرب بانفتاحها على العالم فكان قرار الانفتاح الاقتصادى 

عام 1975 
إستكمل مسيرة إنفتاح مصر على العالم فكان قراره بعودة الملاحة إلى قناة السويس وربط مصر بكل بقاع العالم فانشأ بذلك السادات مورداً جديداً يضخ الأرباح الوفيره فى شرايين الإقتصاد المصرى. 

عام 1976  
وبعد فترة طويلة من خضوع الإنسان المصرى لسلطة الفرد المطلقة أعاد السادات الحياة إلى الديمقراطية التى بشرت بها ثورة يوليو ولم تتمكن من تطبيقها ، فكان قراره بعودة الحياة الحزبية ، فظهرت المنابر السياسية ومن رحم هذه التجربة ظهر أول حزب سياسى وهو الحزب الوطنى الديمقراطى كأول مولود حزبى كامل النمو بعد ثورة يوليو ثم تولى من بعده ظهور أحزاب أخرى كحزب الوفد الجديد وحزب التجمع الوحدوى التقدمى وغيرها. 


عام 1977 
إتخذ الرئيس قراره الحكيم والشجاع الذى اهتزت له أركان الدنيا بزيارة القدس ليمنح بذلك السلام هبة منه لشعبه وعدوه فى آن واحد ، ويدفع بيده عجلة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل. 

لى وقفه هنااا   الرسول صى الله عليه وسلم عقد صلح الحديبيه 

هل كل من يعقد صلحاً مع الكفار اصبح يسمح الله زى ما بتقول الاخت مهرى 

هناك شىء اسمه الخداع الاستراتجيى للسياسه الداخليه والخارجيه 

السادات قد فقد كل ما لديه من قوه فى 73 كان يكمل الحرب ويهزم 

ويوضيع علينا حلاوة نصر 73 ام للعقل رجال يقودوا امم ؟؟؟؟؟

عام 1978  
قام السادات برحلته إلى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من أجل التفاوض لإسترداد الأرض وتحقيق السلام كمطلب شرعى لكل إنسان وخلال هذه الرحلة وقع أتفاقية السلام فى كامب ديفيد برعاية الرئيس الأمريكى جيمى كارتر. 

عام 1979  

وقع الرئيس السادت معاهدة السلام مع إسرائيل. 

مع انى ضدد الاعتراف باسرائيل لكن هناك مثل شائع حل على قد ايدك

عام 1980  
جنت مصر أولى ثمار جهاد السادات من أجل السلام بعودة العريش وثلثى سيناء إلى أحضان مصر مرة أخرى بعد إحتلال دام أربعة عشر عاماً. 

فهل ننسى كل هذا ونمسك فى خزعبلات لا اساس له وهى ما قاله السادات فى 

خطاب 5 سبتمبر عام 1981 اى قبل موته ب31 يوماً وكان هذا بسبب غضبه 

وقلت حيلته أبعد كل هذا  لاشكر له من الجماعات الاسلاميه 

وكلنا نعرف من هو سبب اعتقالات 1981 ليس السادات اقسم لك ليس السادات 

فاكان خطاب سبتمبر كله زلات للسان فقال فيه لا سياسه فى الدين ولا دين فى 

السياسه لكن هناك مثل يقوله المصريين عندما يتم مصالحه شخص على شخص 

واثناء العتاب يقول هذا دا كان اساء الى يقول له انا كنت فى ساعه غضب

فنحن بكل تبجح للاسف الشديد تركنا كل ما فعله هذا الاسطوره المصرى 

ومسكنا فى الفاضيه لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله 

وفى يوم الاحتفال بذكرى النصر يوم السادس من اكتوبر 1981 وقعت الخيانة البشعة واغتالت يدى الارهاب القاسم برصاصها القائد والزعيم محمد أنور السادات بطل الحرب وصانع السلام. 

الرئيس مبارك رحمه الله 

والرحمه تجوز عل  من حى ومن هو ميت 

ارجع إلى حديثى الاول 


من هو خيرهم اليس السادات خيرهم ؟؟؟؟

الا يستحق انا نقول له رحمة الله عليه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> ارجع إلى حديثى الاول 
> من هو خيرهم اليس السادات خيرهم ؟؟؟؟
> الا يستحق انا نقول له رحمة الله عليه


*نعم تصدق لو قلت  أن السادات احسن الوحشين و لكنه ليس كما قلت هو خيرهم!
ألا أتعلم أن الأمور بخواتمها...الخاتمة كانت مجنونة هيئ له الشيطان  أن البقاء لله و ليس البقاء لله العلى العظيم و كان يريد الكرسى أو الكنبة او المصطبة مدى الحياه و الدليل على ذلك الصور التالية:

صورة الملك فاروق الأول

صورة المعلم السادات الأخير
و لا تنسوا أنه سبب كل إشكالات  الدستور  المصرى  المتفصل  و بداية  تحول   الجمهورية  المصرية  إلى  عزبة   عائلية 
*

----------


## weighty_m_m_z

يا دكتور جمال انا بس عندي تعقيب السادات ده هو سبب مصائب الشعب المصري كلها
مش بس الدستور
كمان كل المشاكل الاقتصادية اللي احنا فيها هي عبارة عن بتوابع لم خلفة الرئيس الراحل لعنة الله علية واخرجه من رحمته 
حتى حرب اكتوبر 73  اللي البعض تكلم عنها 
كانت عبارة عن نتيجه لم خطط له عبد الناصر  
وايضاً عبارة عن  تابع  لانهاك الصهاينه في حرب الازتنزاف   واكيد الكبار في السن اكثر دراية بالموضوع ده

كمان ياسادة يا كرام  الحرب ليست هي حرب المواجهة المباشرة  يسبق الحرب استعداد  واثناء الحرب قوة 
وبعد الحرب ثبات  

ويكفي ان نشهد عليه انه هو من احضر كل من هم قائمين على النظام حالياً  فهذا يكفيه

----------


## نور عروسة البحور

> انا اسف جدا لروئية هذا الرد و لكن ايه اللي عرفك انة في جهنم مش يمكن ربنا اعتبره شهيد 
> و بعدين كل الناس اللي مسكولو السوطير و السكاكين ميفتكروش اي شىء كويس عملة هذا الرجل ( انا يكفيني حرب 73 )
> 
> وبعدين اذكرو محاسن موتاكم كدة ولا اية





انا مش هاقول الى جهنم( أذكروا محاسن موتاكم)
لكن معلش استفذنى الرد ( انا يكفينى 73)
بس يكفى انك تعرف انه اشترك فى المؤامرة ضد عبد الناصر وان عبد الناصر هو المخطط الاصلى ل 73  لكن يد الغدر طالته قبل ان ينتصر فيها.
وعبد الناصر هو من دبر لمعركة ايلات وحرب الاستنزاف وغيره وغيره( والتى لولا هذه المعارك لما انتصرنا فى اكتوبر المجيد) التى انتصرنا فيها لانه كان بيمهد للمعركة الكبرى 73
يعنى هو بعد اشتراكه فى المؤامرة ضد عبد الناصر نسب تخطيط الحرب لنفسه ونسب كل الانتصار لنفسه ولم يشر مجرد اشارة للبطل الاصلى ( الزعيم الخالد : جمال عبد الناصر)  ولم يترك له سوى سيرة النكسة وسوى الخسائر.
انا مش هاقولك ان فى عصره بدأ عصر الفساد.
لكن اذكر له ايضا مواقف على الاقل كان اشجع ميت مرة من اللى موجود دلوقت على الكرسى للاسف يحكم مصر ( النظام الفاشل فى مصر).
على الاقل لم يكن بهذا الضعف والتخاذل لكل امور الدولة ولكل كم الوفيات والقتل والسرقة والنهب.ولم يكن يترك امريكا لتتحكم فينا لهذا الحد او اسرائيل تعمل فينا مابدالها لهذا الحد لكن تمت المؤامرة مرة اخرى لكن هذه المرة عليه . وطبعا معروف من كان يشارك او على الاقل ( عرف بها وهذا كله مصور والتليفزيون نفسه عرضه ذات مرة فى استعراض كيفية قتل الرئيس انور السادات) يرحمه الله ويغفر له ويغفر لنا جميعا اما اللى موجود دلوقت فيارب لا تغفر له ابدا , اللهم اخسف به وباتباعه واولاده الارض, قولوا امين

----------


## آتون_اسيل

اخواني واخواتي سيداتي انساتي ابائي اجدادي 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
لم اجد شعب من شعوب الارض يسب قادتة ويلعن رموزة مثل الشعب المصري وقد فشلت في تحليلي للشخصية المصرية وهي بين طريقين اما الذكاء الخارق او الغباء المستفحل 
ارجوكم احترمو ا ماضيكم ارجوكم احترموارموز مصر لا ننسي ان الرئيس الشهيد السادات في دار الحق الان وقد يعتبر شهيد والعلم عند الله وهو احد قادة نصر اكتوبر المجيد وكلنا اخطاء وقد كانت له اخطاء مثل كل البشر ولكن هذا التهجم واساءة الادب الغير مبررة ضد رموز وقادة مصر الابية من اجل الشهرة او فرد العضلات فهذا غير مقبول من اي وطني غيور علي مصريتة تعلموا الادب في النقض تعلموا ثقافة الحوار والمعارضة تعلموا قبل ان تتكلموا تعلموا الاحترام تعلموا الاصلاح لا الصياح تعلموا تعلموا تعلموا

----------


## شاعر القناة

رحم الله الرئيس السادات اللهم ارحم جميع المسلمين 
ليس من اخلاق المسلمين ان نحكم على شخص انه سيدخل النار او لا
كل هذا بأمر الله نحن لا نملك من الأمر شيء فنحن عباده ان شاء يدخلنا الجنة وان شاء يدخلنا النار كل برحمة الله وبفضله

----------


## شاعر القناة

لكل رثيس أخطاؤء وسوف يحاسبه الله سبحانه وتعالى على ذلك 
ما علينا ان نقول رحم الله السادات لانه مصري أخونا في الاسلام واخونا في الوطن
اللهم ولي امورنا خيارنا

----------


## the_chemist

> السلام عليكم 
> ولكني يا اخ انا لا ءاسف لهذا الرد 
> شهيد منين يعني 
> انا اكتفي ان اقلك انه طغوت 
> وربنا امرنا ان نكفر بالطاغوت في القرأن
> 
> وبعدين مين اللي قلك انه فيه حديث يقول اذكروا محاسن موتاكم 
> اذكروا الفاجر بفجره حتي يتعظ الناس


برغم أن الموضوع قديم والرد قديم

بس واضح التشتت الذهنى لكاتبة الرد

بتطلب أرض الخلافة وأنت لا تنفذين حديث الرسول "صلي الله عليه وسلم" بعدم سب الرؤساء وحتى ولو كان عبد أسود

يا من تطلبين أرض الخلافة:

ألا تعلمين أنه الوحيد بين من قاموا بالإنقلاب العسكرى الذى كان حافظا لكتاب الله
الوحيد الذي خطب الجمع علي المنابر وكانت خطبه متدينة عميقة الأثر
الوحيد الذي لم يكن منافقا بينهم

الظاهر عليكى أنك لا تعرفين شيئا كثيرا بل أشياء غابت عنك ولكنك متأثرة بالمحيطين بك

هذا الرجل كان هو الرئيس المصري الوحيد الذي أحب هذا الوطن منذ إنقلاب يوليو 1952 وحتى نهاية القرن القادم أيضا

----------


## عاصم ابوندي

> هذا الرجل كان هو الرئيس المصري الوحيد الذي أحب هذا الوطن منذ إنقلاب يوليو 1952 وحتى نهاية القرن القادم أيضا


حيرت قلبي معاك!!!!
اللهم ارحمة واسكنه فسيح جناتك
رحم الله الرئيس السادات

----------


## the_chemist

> حيرت قلبي معاك!!!!
> اللهم ارحمة واسكنه فسيح جناتك
> رحم الله الرئيس السادات


وليه الحيرة

لو هناك تناقض في أرائي فقل لي علي التناقض حتى أرد عليك

وبلاش الحيرة

----------

